# Random Bike Pics



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: what is that spring thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who wanted to see a better pic of my og bent forks?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 14 2006, 09:39 AM~5045976
> *:biggrin: what is that spring thing
> *


Its the spring for the fork for this frame. :biggrin: Feel free to ad any pics you want to share.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow raul thats is a nice frame!!!did you do it???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 AM~5046000
> *wow raul thats is a nice frame!!!did you do it???????
> *


No, but he is a member. Hes the guy who made my handlebars. Hes currently redoing the bike cause his little brother took a rock and scratched the paint on the other side.  

I made this one right here and a couple others.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2004


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Last ones for now.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

danm raul nice bikes hey your display is hella big!!!it looks good tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

heres my bike i ride almost everydfay its hot out... might not look like much but its something to me... also a pic of my fairlady madde here in mich. its a restoration project i want to do...[attachmentid=501932][attachmentid=501934][attachmentid=501937]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u wana sell that jet ski??


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

got any better pics of the yamaha?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice mirror raul so u know when to close the bangbus web site when ur boss is behind u


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 01:30 PM~5046313
> *nice  mirror raul so u know when to close the bangbus web site when ur boss is behind u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry raul is funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in the proces of beein lifted


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

my first lolo


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 10:30 AM~5046313
> *nice  mirror raul so u know when to close the bangbus web site when ur boss is behind u
> *


you would be surprised at all tthe people who try to sneek up on you around here.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill do wen i get home


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

mine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos frame was this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

My first lowrider build:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Another one:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

coming soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not bike pics but...


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Last one:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 05:00 PM~5047702
> *Not bike pics but...
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remember seeing that sign!lol. :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

just some pics my frame pic i think a blue jacket reflected off and came out blue 
cutlass is my brothers matching colors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Mar 14 2006, 02:26 PM~5047898
> *just some pics my frame pic i think a blue jacket reflected off and came out blue
> cutlass is my brothers matching colors
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

old bike
[attachmentid=502304]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=502305]
[attachmentid=502307]
[attachmentid=502309]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahahaa the shit in the toilet fooolllll
hah


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 03:12 PM~5048219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u could at least polish them and where is ur speedo cable at :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:21 PM~5048311
> *u could at least polish them and where is ur speedo cable at  :0
> *


thats b.c., before chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u show it like that?


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

how thick r them forks on the hopper socios


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=502366]


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 14 2006, 03:42 PM~5048477
> *how thick r them forks on the hopper socios
> *


1/4" aluminum.  



> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:41 PM~5048465
> *did u show it like that?
> *


Nope, two weeks with the plater and then went to last years Low Vintage show. Started the year off right.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 14 2006, 03:42 PM~5048477
> *how thick r them forks on the hopper socios
> *


i dont think raul is goin to hopp his :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

trike...im bored


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 14 2006, 04:26 PM~5048801
> *
> *


that looks kool!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

MY PET'S BETTER!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

no my pets better


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

SIC THAT WAS SICK, IM EATING NUGGA


















IMA OG GANGSTA


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

MY PETS BETTER
A PUSSY


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 05:00 PM~5048950
> *no my pets better
> *


hey look its eric and hes mad once again


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

my homies old 16" radical...


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2006, 05:24 PM~5049075
> *my homies old 16" radical...
> *


lol i almost thought this topic was gonna turn into a pussy topic.....is this the guy you were tellin me bout?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 14 2006, 06:27 PM~5049111
> *lol i almost thought this topic was gonna turn into a pussy topic.....is this the guy you were tellin me bout?
> *



yep, he was my v.p. in the other club...trying to get ahold of him so he could come out to san bernardino with us...............


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

yes the half track works


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2006, 05:31 PM~5049126
> *yep, he was my v.p. in the other club...trying to get ahold of him so he could come out to san bernardino with us...............
> *


 :thumbsup: kool...sh** i wanna have my bike ready!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 14 2006, 06:34 PM~5049151
> *:thumbsup: kool...sh** i wanna have my bike ready!!!!
> *



we'll see what happens! think about those rims i showed you....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 07:19 PM~5049035
> *hey look its eric and hes mad once again
> *


lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2006, 06:57 PM~5049341
> *
> *


those are old as fuck Old School Choppercabras rides


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 14 2006, 07:00 PM~5049366
> *those are old as fuck Old School Choppercabras rides
> *



i believe those are from the founding chapter over here in the san fernando valley...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2006, 07:02 PM~5049385
> *i believe those are from the founding chapter over here in the san fernando valley...
> *


yup i still keep in touch with them, most chopper clubs do in one way or another as we all compete to build the 24 footer legend


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 14 2006, 07:07 PM~5049427
> *yup i still keep in touch with them, most chopper clubs do in one way or another as we all compete to build the 24 footer legend
> *


 :thumbsup: right on!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FROM THIS TO THIS


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 07:26 PM~5049582
> *FROM THIS TO THIS
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FINALLY BOUGHT A CAMERA!!!!!!
[attachmentid=502687]
CAUGHT THIS GUY AT WORK :cheesy:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 10:39 AM~5045979
> *Who wanted to see a better pic of my og bent forks?
> 
> 
> ...


oh that was me. you still interested in selling them?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=502688]
NEW FENDER BRACES. GOTTA CHROME!!
[attachmentid=502689]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Mar 14 2006, 06:34 PM~5049612
> *oh that was me. you still interested in selling them?
> *


Not yet, they are still on this bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MY 26". MAYBE NEXT YEAR
[attachmentid=502690]
TWO OF MY MEMBERS FRAMES THAT I AM BUILDING
[attachmentid=502691]
MY GT.
[attachmentid=502694]
ST. PATTY'S PARADE
[attachmentid=502695]


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 07:37 PM~5049631
> *Not yet, they are still on this bike.
> *


alright thats cool just tell me when man.


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

fuck it im in :biggrin:


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Mar 14 2006, 07:40 PM~5049664
> *fuck it im in :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

fuck it here lol :biggrin: 

http://photobucket.com/albums/e323/HATERS-NIGHTMARE/
http://photobucket.com/albums/e253/LOWRIDERBIKE81/
http://photobucket.com/albums/y27/LOWRIDERTRIKE81/
http://photobucket.com/albums/f91/LOWRIDINGBIKE81/
http://photobucket.com/albums/f81/LOWRIDINGTRIKE81/
http://photobucket.com/albums/f258/TRUST-NONE/

none of them are finished yet


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 08:52 PM~5049773
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


my bad lol :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Mar 14 2006, 07:53 PM~5049782
> *fuck it here lol :biggrin:
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/e323/HATERS-NIGHTMARE/
> ...


which ones are yours


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 04:19 PM~5048286
> *hahahahaa the shit in the toilet fooolllll
> hah
> *


yeah.. dats for u


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 14 2006, 09:00 PM~5049851
> *which ones are yours
> *


none


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 07:02 PM~5049868
> *yeah.. dats for u
> *


is that the worm u was talkin bout lnfao


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 origonal fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my 16". I dont think I have ever shown you guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 08:08 PM~5049929
> *is that the worm u was talkin bout lnfao
> *


naw a different one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 09:13 AM~5052639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat ***** in da back is knock da fuck out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this computer doesn't load images, and i'm getting very upset :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 15 2006, 09:04 AM~5052931
> *this computer doesn't load images, and i'm getting very upset :angry:
> *


It was doing that on my pc last night. My mac doesnt have a problem at all. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This happened to me the other day.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 11:31 AM~5053091
> *It was doing that on my pc last night. My mac doesnt have a problem at all.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you still got that pic, :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 15 2006, 09:42 AM~5053170
> *you still got that pic, :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, Its one of my favorites. Before anyone starts jumping to conclutions, we are talking about the first pic.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 11:45 AM~5053183
> *Yeah, Its one of my favorites. Before anyone starts jumping to conclutions, we are talking about the first pic.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have took more but thats all I took.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5053183
> *Yeah, Its one of my favorites. Before anyone starts jumping to conclutions, we are talking about the first pic.
> *


you beat me raul i waas just about to start!! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this is da bike i had a bad accident on..all kandy red with murals....... r.i.p.. i gave da bike away all damaged and shit...and they never done shit with it
[attachmentid=503796]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da #1 pose girl like 2 do over my bike
[attachmentid=503803]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i miss this bike
[attachmentid=503804]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 09:49 AM~5053204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would of floored my car right tawrds the bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike about 3 years ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 15 2006, 01:03 PM~5053623
> *my bike about 3 years ago
> *


then i painted it blue


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 15 2006, 01:03 PM~5053623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then green


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 15 2006, 01:03 PM~5053623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then green again


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5053292
> *da #1 pose girl like 2 do over my bike
> [attachmentid=503803]
> *


You need to put a camera by the seat :biggrin: Better pictures


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Mar 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5046357
> *:biggrin:
> *


 yo man that bick is mint yo ill post min up when i get a chace it still need a alot of work but the one you have is sick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 15 2006, 01:11 PM~5054004
> *You need to put a camera by the seat  :biggrin: Better pictures
> *


oh.. se a freak... i have way more better pics than dat


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

oops i meant bike* and chance* gimme a break haha


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 14 2006, 08:33 PM~5049604
> *FINALLY BOUGHT A CAMERA!!!!!!
> [attachmentid=502687]
> CAUGHT THIS GUY AT WORK :cheesy:
> *


 haha that some funny shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 11:55 AM~5053234
> *I should have took more but thats all I took.
> 
> 
> ...


yo man thats some sick job done on that bike 
:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 03:00 PM~5047702
> *Not bike pics but...
> 
> 
> ...


That in the Juarez bridge u can tell because the van next to it has Nm plates :cheesy:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 12:08 PM~5053278
> *this is da bike i had a bad accident on..all kandy red with murals....... r.i.p.. i gave da bike away all damaged and shit...and they never done shit with it
> [attachmentid=503796]
> *


hey sic whats up with that other bike? Ask them if they wanna get rid of it. Does it need work cause If not you can take it and paint it and send it myway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 15 2006, 10:07 AM~5053275
> *you beat me raul i waas just about to start!! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 15 2006, 01:05 PM~5054381
> *That in the Juarez bridge u can tell because the van next to it has Nm plates  :cheesy:
> *


They almost took my camera for taking those pics. I didnt know it was illegal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 10:42 AM~5053493
> *i would of floored my car right tawrds the bike
> *


 :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 15 2006, 12:34 PM~5054185
> *yo man thats some sick job done on that bike
> :0
> *


Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u need to engrave ur mirrors raul


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5055090
> *They almost took my camera for taking those pics. I didnt know it was illegal.
> *


 :0 really dam them migras in el paso are culos they once did not want to let me in because i did not have a form of id wen i look a bunch like a ****** :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 15 2006, 03:57 PM~5055588
> *:0 really dam them migras in el paso are culos they once did not want to let me in because i did not have a form of id wen i look a bunch like a ******  :uh:
> *


I know, they suck. Check this out. $21.95 for poptarts. :0 and the El Paso sun set.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol those r pesos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 15 2006, 05:50 PM~5056282
> *lol those r pesos
> *


yup, pesos.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

hahaha thats real dodgy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Is that display still for sale? :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol raul is just sittn then then all sudden hes gotta wip out his cam i can picture that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im bout to eat a taco :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 06:51 PM~5056682
> *im bout to eat a taco  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmm..that looks good! lucky!! ill give you $1 for it...lol jp


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to late i alredy ate all 8 of them


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 07:51 PM~5056682
> *im bout to eat a taco  :biggrin:
> *


me too but not that kind :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=504352][attachmentid=504354][attachmentid=504351]


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 06:57 PM~5056749
> *to late i alredy ate all 8 of them
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2006, 06:59 PM~5056763
> *me too but not that kind :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2006, 06:59 PM~5056763
> *me too but not that kind :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2006, 07:59 PM~5056763
> *me too but not that kind :0  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmm, fish taco!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

EL PASO CUSINE CHICOS TACOS :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck lil rob damn eric u eat all that? fuckin pig


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NO I ATE 2 OF THEM WHITCH IS 3 TACOS


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5057220
> *EL PASO CUSINE CHICOS TACOS :biggrin:
> *


holy s***..i thought i was the only one that went there....aaawwwwww...i miss them! they're so freakin good...especially with the green salsa!!! its koo ill be havin some in october... :tears: too long to wait...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric can ship some to you all u need is a microwave or oven to reheat


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

p.s. im gonna probably be at the car show at the same coliseum...


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

nah ill wait to get them fresh..lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 15 2006, 09:14 PM~5057319
> *holy s***..i thought i was the only one that went there....aaawwwwww...i miss them! they're so freakin good...especially with the green salsa!!! its koo ill be havin some in october... :tears: too long to wait...
> *



you goin where? when??? :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEP I GOT EVRY SATURDAY MAN THEY ARE ADDICTING MAN 
U FORM EL PASO? I LOVE THEM SINCE I WAS LIKE 5 THAT 10 YEARS LOL
YEP WITH SALSA THEY BETTER BUT I LOAD THEM WIHT 3 TIMES THE CHESES CUS IS A ORDER WITH EXTRA CHESE AND THEY A LIL CUP WITH MORE CHESES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah that the big show i would relly want my bike done by then but i doubt it :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Mar 15 2006, 08:16 PM~5057344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im frm EL PASO!!!! well my mom is..but i still rep.

p.s. i went to my first car show (in my life) when i was 8, in el paso wich was the same car show im gonna be at... :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 10:26 PM~5057365
> *
> *


IF CUTTY POSTED THIS PIC...................WE'RE GONNA NEED TO SEE SOME I.D.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

edited the post


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

when my bike was naked


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

last ones. I have the rest on my other computer.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 09:15 PM~5057607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a nice car...i have that pic frm the mag in my folder...its the same car right? frm the lowrider mag? (in my skool folder)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 15 2006, 09:22 PM~5057661
> *damn thats a nice car...i have that pic frm the mag in my folder...its the same car right? frm the lowrider mag? (in my skool folder)
> *


yup, wim was working on the windows.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2006, 09:23 PM~5057669
> *yup, wim was working on the windows.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Wim need to clean that place up a bit :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 09:22 AM~5059743
> *Wim need to clean that place up a bit :roflmao:
> *


That was two nights before thhe SF LRM show so things were kinda hectic.  Alot of last minute things were going on.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey raul, on that piece right under your tank, did you bondo the whole thing or did you just bondo the edges


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You mean, is it filled in under there? I dont understand...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, the piece under the tank, not the bottom of the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That piece is a 1/4" piece that I cut out and weled in there. Are you talking about where the metal meets the bottom of the tank? It has a little bondo there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2006, 11:31 AM~5059828
> *That piece is a 1/4" piece that I cut out and weled in there. Are you talking about where the metal meets the bottom of the tank? It has a little bondo there.
> *


yeah, that's what i meant.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

danm wim is hella good i seen that car in the magazine!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if its ok to post this but...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

aww my work is all good raul!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2006, 11:39 AM~5059895
> *I dont know if its ok to post this but...
> *


what's wrong with that?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 12:42 PM~5059914
> *what's wrong with that?
> *


nothing wrong with it noe. now i feel special to see my work posted!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you did that? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 09:46 AM~5059938
> *you did that? :uh:
> *


Thats her work and I just like to be considerate and usually ask peoples permission before I post stuff.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

gracias raul very nice of you to post it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going home now, be back when i get there :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5059969
> *gracias raul very nice of you to post it.
> *


Your Welcome. Last ones for now. I thought you guys would like to see this.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i hate that governor danm racist fool!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 16 2006, 09:55 AM~5059999
> *i hate that governor danm racist fool!!!!!
> *


Now you know where to find him.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

lol thanks to you raul :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm back


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took these at the spring break show recently


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 01:25 PM~5060206
> *i took these at the spring break show recently
> *


my baby girl would look good in one of those!!!!!!! realy nice.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a picture i took in nuevo progreso mexico


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

a pic of my bike from its last show....oh yea and my grill


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took this pic at a show and shine a while back. the guy wanted to sell it to me for $500


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2006, 09:39 AM~5059895
> *I dont know if its ok to post this but...
> *


my babys work :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 16 2006, 12:40 PM~5060324
> *a pic of my bike from its last show....oh yea and my grill
> *


"i got the whole top diamond and the bottom rows gold"


i don't think i ever posted this one before, it's from about 2 years ago


----------



## 64sitinlow (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 16 2006, 04:08 AM~5058237
> *:0
> *


yo those forks are crazy as fuck. tight shit.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..a fire i made...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

you had to be rauls friend!!! danger to society!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..doing the bondo on my bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 11:43 AM~5060349
> *my babys work :thumbsup:
> *


no" my babys" work


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

no ones baby i am single!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 16 2006, 12:49 PM~5060399
> *you had to be rauls friend!!! danger to society!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *



another one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 16 2006, 12:51 PM~5060421
> *"BLAMO!!!!!!"*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

remember these. my shit in the making

[attachmentid=505085]
[attachmentid=505084]
[attachmentid=505086]


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 01:53 PM~5060430
> *as Raul would say BLAMO!!!!!!!!!!!BLAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=505089]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like this topic.. u can post whateva da fuck u want to in here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 10:50 AM~5060414
> *no" my babys" work
> *


wana take this to the street? :angry:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 01:57 PM~5060455
> *i like this topic.. u can post whateva da fuck u want to in here
> *


 :roflmao: yeah hey sic wich bike is that the banana?????


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 11:58 AM~5060468
> *wana take this to the street? :angry:
> *


u dont want none :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=505095]
[attachmentid=505096]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 10:59 AM~5060482
> *u dont want none :angry:
> *


i aint scared of ur chocolate complexion :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=505101]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 12:01 PM~5060499
> *i aint scared of ur chocolate complexion :0
> *


like i said.. u dont want none... ill break ur bony ass
[attachmentid=505104]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a post whore.. but i miss this pedal.. still love da paint i did on it
[attachmentid=505110]
[attachmentid=505111]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

10:42 at nite? lil late to be sprayin and cupping


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:02 PM~5060512
> *[attachmentid=505101]
> *


it is the banana.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 12:07 PM~5060549
> *10:42 at nite? lil late to be sprayin and cupping
> *


yea.. me and my club went out 2 eat. so everyobne came 2 my house 2 watch me spray... fuck if it was late.. i couldnt wait to do it


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:07 PM~5060548
> *im a post whore.. but i miss this pedal.. still love da paint i did on it
> [attachmentid=505110]
> [attachmentid=505111]
> *


i like this sic very cute nice paint job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a pic i took at the Sring Break Jam recently


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea no its all gold plated and engraved
[attachmentid=505121]
[attachmentid=505122]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn noe that one got not bottoms on??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres my 20 inch banana bike its got brown patterns on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 12:15 PM~5060618
> *a pic i took at the Sring Break Jam recently
> *


[attachmentid=505127]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 01:16 PM~5060627
> *damn noe that one got not bottoms on??
> *


well, hardly


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 01:17 PM~5060638
> *heres my 20 inch banana bike its got brown patterns on it
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:17 PM~5060638
> *heres my 20 inch banana bike its got brown patterns on it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 12:17 PM~5060638
> *heres my 20 inch banana bike its got brown patterns on it
> *


asshole.. i got u 2 night.. just watch


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:21 PM~5060676
> *asshole.. i got u 2 night.. just watch
> *


yeah cutty dont fuck with his radical banana!!! :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 11:21 AM~5060676
> *asshole.. i got u 2 night.. just watch
> *


ohhh im scared fool :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 12:25 PM~5060711
> *ohhh im scared fool  :biggrin:
> *


your gunna hate me when im done
im a get u where its hurts.. i cant do it right now.. but tonight i can


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

calm down guys :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 11:25 AM~5060710
> *..
> *


fools dont even have a chain on his bike :uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok stop the hating lets all be friends again!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 01:27 PM~5060720
> *calm down guys :uh:
> *


before it ends up like this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me and Konan


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice face noe.. but im not mad.. its all fun and games.. hes just gunna hate me when im done


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

why the fuck are you hiding your face for noe, everyone knows what you look like


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the girl behind u noe wants some of u dawg


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2006, 02:32 PM~5060769
> *me and Konan
> *


haha that fool still around!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

my new extended crown and my brand news schwinn yoke :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks eric and ebay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks for the trade man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

does that scwinn yoke fit the lowrider collection forks?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:dunno: i hope so but i guess ill see


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 16 2006, 01:24 PM~5061560
> *:dunno:  i hope so but i guess ill see
> *


let me know if it does


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 01:26 PM~5061578
> *let me know if it does
> *


It does, how much did you get it for?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

koo i may get one i spottin one all rechromed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 01:57 PM~5061766
> *koo i may get one i spottin one all rechromed
> *


I got one on my trike but I need to chrome that and the steering tube.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its brand new never been used had the original bag i got it for 20 dollars with shipping


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice murl matieral


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

low low bike


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Lets see what i got here...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Halloween :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

My kitten when i got him...
[attachmentid=505505]

My kitten now with my dog....
[attachmentid=505507]

Kitten still isnt full grown. By the way his name is "Kitten." After 6 of them you get tired of naming them.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHAHAAA. I KNOW THAT CHICK. ON THE RIGHT. 
[attachmentid=505503]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

if i play cards right she might be my future lady


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i found scooby's long lost brother..."DOOBY"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha his eyes is all glassy from tokin it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 05:35 PM~5062949
> *haha his eyes is all glassy from tokin it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahasha for real


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cant get no more old school then this back in 99 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

old


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

u have had alot of red bikes havent u cutty and i have the same tail lights u got on red bike with the antenas did u have them powerd


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that bikes been flipped around so much lol naw the lites wasent powerd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn, I need to scan some pics into the computer too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:machinegun: :guns: :banghead:  :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=505667]old school pic of my dad's 3wheel bikes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2006, 06:01 PM~5063493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did the handle bars break? :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTY AND 713 DONT MAKE ME SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF BOTH OF YOU :0 BACK OFF, ITS ALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 06:06 PM~5063525
> *did  the handle bars break? :0
> *


yeah, right at the end.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2006, 06:08 PM~5063545
> *CUTTY AND 713 DONT MAKE ME SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF BOTH OF YOU :0  BACK OFF, ITS ALL ME :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i like the dents!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 07:26 PM~5063670
> *i like the dents!!
> *


i know eh, i did not weld or make this bike. my friend did he was going to build it then he left it outside all winter then he didnt want it so i took it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my first lowrider(primer one)and my cousins bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HEY NOE, WHERE DID YOU SEE THAT CHICK AT? SOMEWHERE IN THE VALLEY BY YOU?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, at the car show in south padre island


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey if you have pictures of trikes with speaker boxes in the back can you post them for me i would appreciate that thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

something ive been up to


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a speaker steerin wheel? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 05:27 PM~5062505
> *nice murl matieral
> *


yup just make his pants longer or put her in front


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2006, 08:08 PM~5063545
> *CUTTY AND 713 DONT MAKE ME SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF BOTH OF YOU :0  BACK OFF, ITS ALL ME :biggrin:
> *


damn Rosie must be a dime


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Mar 17 2006, 02:27 PM~5068999
> *something ive been up to
> *


wtf.. gay


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 17 2006, 03:40 PM~5069087
> *a speaker steerin wheel? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yea lol its borring rideing around and no music i ushally have headphones but i wanna try this


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5045992
> *Its the spring for the fork for this frame.  :biggrin:  Feel free to ad any pics you want to share.
> 
> 
> ...



thats so tight it could slip back in time and kill us all.....shit!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5068234
> *yeah, at the car show in south padre island
> *


DAMN. SHE LIVES OVER HERE BY ME. NORTH HOUSTON. YOU CAN CATCH HER IN BIKINI AND WET T-SHIRT CONTESTS ALMOST EVERY NIGHT DOWN HERE. HOW SHE PAYS HER BILLS. AHAHAA


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2006, 06:54 PM~5070261
> *DAMN.  SHE LIVES OVER HERE BY ME.  NORTH HOUSTON.  YOU CAN CATCH HER IN BIKINI AND WET T-SHIRT CONTESTS ALMOST EVERY NIGHT DOWN HERE.  HOW SHE PAYS HER BILLS.  AHAHAA
> *


lol


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey where can you get plexi glass cut out like the real thick one like 1/2 inch for a plaque ....and also where are those trike at i want to see some pictures of the boxes come on guys have some post please


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

mine... needs alot more work, coming this summer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

former member


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My trike before I changed the color.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 10:12 AM~5079625
> *My trike before I changed the color.
> *


    i like that color!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hgnm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion's bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my trophy from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 19 2006, 10:23 AM~5079924
> *my trophy from yesterday :biggrin:
> *


Im happy for you Noe, but I we need a show around here. We have to wait two more weeks.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 10:16 AM~5079892
> *
> *


thats what im talkin bout car fulla street low hynaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

for R.O.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 12:26 PM~5079942
> *Im happy for you Noe, but I we need a show around here. We have to wait two more weeks.
> *


thanks man, it was just my bike and another one. we got another show next weekend again

check out my back tire :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 19 2006, 10:31 AM~5079967
> *thanks man, it was just my bike and another one.  we got another show next weekend again
> 
> check out my back tire :angry:
> *


Whats the other bike look like? did you get first?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ur playin it easy noe show at a big show like lowrider and see what u get


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 12:33 PM~5079977
> *Whats the other bike look like? did you get first?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 19 2006, 10:35 AM~5079987
> *ur playin it easy noe show at a big show like lowrider and see what u get
> *


Noe's got to put the name out for his club. Its not about the trophy. Its about makeing sure that everyone knows that Magic Valley b.c. is coming out. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My frame in primer.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5080009
> *Noe's got to put the name out for his club. Its not about the trophy. Its about makeing sure that everyone knows that Magic Valley b.c. is coming out.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i had my club shirt on yesterday also :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 19 2006, 12:35 PM~5079987
> *ur playin it easy noe show at a big show like lowrider and see what u get
> *


i _might_ be redoing my bike again, so we'll see what happens


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 19 2006, 10:47 AM~5080034
> *yeah, i had my club shirt on yesterday also :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

is this chamuco61?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i beleve so


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 11:03 AM~5080098
> *is this chamuco61?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i never seen this one!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats from the Blvd website. Along time ago.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks like a raul jr


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 01:03 PM~5080098
> *is this chamuco61?
> *


that's Aftershock when it was the Scooby bike in the background


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: come on trikes please somebody help me please


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 19 2006, 12:19 PM~5080166
> *that's Aftershock when it was the Scooby bike in the background
> *


 :biggrin: THIS ONE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2006, 02:22 PM~5080383
> *:biggrin: THIS ONE?
> *


yep, still has the same handlebars


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rims and steering wheel man 
but the rims engraved now


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol that bike display is a table lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2006, 07:51 PM~5082518
> *lol that bike display is a table lol
> *


ya u can eat off it when u done


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i need help i want to put something in the back of my trike so it wont be so empty there but i have no idea and i wanted a love seat but naw and then a speaker box i have no idea going around that maybe conti but make one out of square twisted poles not that flat but i have no idea if you guys can help me please


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 12:03 PM~5080098
> *is this chamuco61?
> *




damn!!! you aint right!!! yeah thats me, about three or four years ago...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 20 2006, 07:08 PM~5089462
> *damn!!! you aint right!!! yeah thats me, about three or four years ago...
> *


GOTCHA!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey i found this site last night itwas taped at the vegas show last year its ice cube






http://www.icecube.com/#


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats wrong with this pic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

5o bucks :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2006, 10:51 AM~5092856
> *Whats wrong with this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. its not a low low


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2006, 12:51 PM~5092856
> *Whats wrong with this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


is taking to parking spots and how these a special need person can drive this!!! i think let me know if i am wright or you are just hating cause you aint got that shit raul. :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look at the licends plate baby its got the sticker for handycap prolly its he cant park right


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 02:05 PM~5093366
> *look at the licends plate baby its got the sticker for handycap prolly its he cant park right
> *


i saw that too i am not blind!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

is ok mijo sorry if i hurt your feelings!!!!!!!!!
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no feeling hurt


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 02:50 PM~5093663
> * no feeling hurt
> *


good i knew you ere gonna ask about them mirrors!! :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 21 2006, 11:53 AM~5093675
> *good i knew you ere gonna ask about them mirrors!! :uh:
> *


they would look good on the trike baby :cheesy:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 02:56 PM~5093698
> *they would look good on the trike baby  :cheesy:
> *


yes they would i thought that when i saw them!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 21 2006, 01:10 PM~5093962
> *yes they would i thought that when i saw them!!
> *


glad u support me 100% baby


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 21 2006, 10:26 AM~5093071
> *is taking to parking spots and how these a special need person can drive this!!! i think let me know if i am wright or you are just hating cause you aint got that shit raul. :roflmao:
> *


I was leaving best buy along time ago and that lexus just flew in and parked like that. the driver ran in and didnt give a fuck. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2006, 04:42 PM~5094185
> *I was leaving best buy along time ago and that lexus just flew in and parked like that. the driver ran in and didnt give a fuck.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so i was wright :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 21 2006, 04:26 PM~5094491
> *so i was right :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that bike is so damn sexy.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 04:55 PM~5094683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it points to the velcro is there tresure under there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol naw thats where my tequla bottle goes when i have the custom seat on top


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see custom seat on top


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

NOS schwinn goose neck show chrome :0 only problem is the neck is 20.0m and the top nut for the fork is 22.1m so its a lil gap in there i well its ok for show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

remember this
[attachmentid=513857]

[attachmentid=513858]

[attachmentid=513859]

[attachmentid=513860]

[attachmentid=513861]

[attachmentid=513862]

[attachmentid=513864]


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

mayne :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

sic713 youre a fucking psycho :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 07:39 PM~5102607
> *remember this
> [attachmentid=513857]
> 
> ...


Was that the time you used your shitty camera phone to take pics of stuff? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Mar 22 2006, 08:49 PM~5102661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always use my camera fone... my homeboy has da good camera... ill use it 2 post the bike after i show it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its all good homie, One of these days I will get to see all that detail in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2006, 09:39 PM~5102968
> *Its all good homie, One of these days I will get to see all that detail in person.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah....if i ever make it 2 vegas...


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
(")_(") sic 713 were u mad it looked like it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 23 2006, 08:37 AM~5104663
> *(\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (")_(")    sic 713  were u mad it looked like it
> *


naw.. i wasnt.. it was fun


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

Oslo, Norway calling










My spirit of 79.. Just bought a 20" lowrider now, will be postin pics of it soon... and more bikes to come in the future..


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

Oslo, Norway calling










My spirit of 79.. Just bought a 20" lowrider now, will be postin pics of it soon... and more bikes to come in the future..


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

nice i like that red bike


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks.. my brother made it for me a couple of years ago.. but the whole lowrider/chopper scene here in oslo is kinda small.. me and my bro.. hehehe


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks.. my brother built it for me a couple of years ago.. got some more bikes coming up soon....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look what i got


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 08:20 PM~5108446
> *look what i got
> *


whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how much I was looking at those and OG grips the other day


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

25 for the chain guard ebays got all kidna og grips have u looked latley?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nope no cash right now, gotta get the basics for my show, ima ignore the girls for like a month unless they paying


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 06:20 PM~5108446
> *look what i got
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look how it went on i think i need to put the mag sproket on i been laggin on gettin chain for it i think this weekend


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pinstripin tomrow


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 12:09 AM~5110130
> *look how it went on i think i need to put the mag sproket on i been laggin on gettin chain for it i think this weekend
> *


that looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can tell the sproket now is to small for it lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

its not that noticeable unless you really look at it for a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was wondering about that cause that chain guard is made for that other sprocket. When are you going to get a chain?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this weekend prolly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

did I tell you I finally ordered the hose and the fittings for my cylinders? I hope I get them on monday or something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u should get them fast i didnt take long for me to get myne


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Frame design sheet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened to this guy?


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where the hell u bolt the back rims on?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Spawn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eatin the pussy out!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 10:27 AM~5112842
> *where the hell u bolt the back rims on?
> *


That was supposed to be a trike but the guy swore that there was something back there to connect the trike kit. i never saw more than this pic. I even forgot whos bike that was.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 12:31 PM~5112876
> *eatin the pussy out!!!!!!!!
> *


i love that bike, whats on the other mirror


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 24 2006, 10:36 AM~5112905
> *i love that bike, whats on the other mirror
> *


Dont know.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2006, 11:25 AM~5112830
> *What happened to this guy?
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking ugly


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look what i got today


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

alredy put on


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 02:12 PM~5113516
> *alredy put on
> *


yay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

watch it lady!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 03:10 PM~5113774
> *watch it lady!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look at the guys face in the back orange shirt


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 01:45 PM~5113359
> *look what i got today
> *


A JOB!!!!!!!!!



NO..



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i took a test today for a job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the worst frame I have ever worked on. The rust actually ate through some of the welds. It must have been under water or something cause I have never see nrust that bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pic I took the other day.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2006, 08:12 PM~5115311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that whats left of ur lil tiger :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 08:55 PM~5115520
> *is that whats left of ur lil tiger :0  :0
> *


I still haven gotten it yet.  Thats whats left of my fastback but it will be put to good use in the future.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tetaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

when i went to mexico


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SNOW IN SAN JO CALIFAS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get me a pancho foo


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

WHAT UP GUY, SOCIOS U MAKE CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who guy?


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

WHO MAKES CUSTOM PARTS I NEED SOME HANDLE BARS MADE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

beer timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 24 2006, 09:13 PM~5115639
> *WHAT UP GUY, SOCIOS U MAKE CUSTOM PARTS
> *


I only make them for members.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2006, 10:21 PM~5115720
> *I only make them for members.
> *


you made stuff for little eric :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that cuz eric a future member


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 24 2006, 09:24 PM~5115743
> *you made stuff for little eric  :0
> *


Eric is a different story.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OMG this is almost an exact replica color and all of my mild custom the first year I showed it green. The seat, parts, shade candy gree, and everything except the shape of the tank..

BTW: low83cutty, love that green bike with the juice. I believe it was for sale on here a lil bit ago and I heavily considered buying it.. Enjoy it man, I know you'll take care of it! :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

me R.b.k. in the midlle and 209.R is the won with the locz


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my kickz :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2006, 10:24 PM~5115753
> *Eric is a different story.
> *


yes that is true cus Raul and me agreed on some old ass topic and he decided to help me out and hook me up that is it nothing of the club or any thing maybe in time well tell


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

some chrome acorn nuts im goin back tomrow to get a smaller size for the bottom of the cillenders


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin: twisted axle covers and yes raul they are hollow so the long axle fits inside as u screw it on im gettin green gems and gluin them at the end of the twisted covers :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

comiin along good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who can guess what thes are for?? :0


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

a trike?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 05:47 PM~5124407
> *who can guess what thes are for?? :0
> *


3 rims?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

tell us already, you doing another one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya my red trike im gettin rid of them lowrider brand tires


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o cool make some green vogues outta them


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

all white wall is nicer good decision


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya it is he had differnt treds of white wall but i like the tread on the cheng shin tires


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im puttin green gems on top of the tiwsted nuts so ull see that at the end stickin out


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

looks tite


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 09:58 PM~5120215
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i can name them left to right first guy i dunno 2nd tonyo 3rd sicntwisted 4th toyshpocustoms 5th big bad raul 6th wimone


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 07:58 PM~5124797
> *i can name them left to right first guy i dunno 2nd tonyo 3rd sicntwisted 4th toyshpocustoms 5th big bad raul 6th wimone
> *


Bravo, Bravo, Great Job

the first one is Big Tex :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i found this on partyvice.com :0 :0 :0

this is from last week


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another one i found :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noe u need murls or pinstripe on ur frame fool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

Made me a baseball bat holder today


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: how did you do that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i put them on  :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 12:42 PM~5129246
> *i put them on   :0
> *


That end of the cable goes on trhe other end.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u sure? the metal wire is to keep it from flexing at the axle side i thoughT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 01:29 PM~5129567
> *are u sure? the metal wire is to keep it from flexing at the axle side i thoughT?
> *


Positive. The wire is there to keep that part of the cable staright so it doesnt go into the tire.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 01:35 PM~5129611
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Display the other side.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My frame when I first started. This is back in 1994.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres some old pics of my template for my frame when i first started building it.. Such a waste of time makin a mold for my bike..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2006, 05:11 PM~5130550
> *
> *


uffin: DAMN THE SET BACKS


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

damn E I wanna see that bike done so bad. That bat holder is tight, swing on any1 that try to jack your bike. Cutty your bike is tight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chrome seat post clamp :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Socios, do you have anymore pictures of that trike, it looks so clean and not over done...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I have of it. I hear that its getting redone. It was supposed to be out last year but they are going to wait for whatever reason. It will probably be out this year. I havent talked to the owners in a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 09:39 PM~5132424
> *chrome seat post clamp  :biggrin:
> *


Those blurry pics are TIGHT!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2006, 08:59 AM~5134311
> *Those blurry pics are TIGHT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 10:40 AM~5134968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2006, 07:59 AM~5134311
> *Those blurry pics are TIGHT!!!!
> *


it gives it a whole new demention :uh:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 09:40 AM~5134968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's a nice frame


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my cousin trying to ride my old red bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=521282]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

workin on a display board for my green bike its goin to have all the info inside of the pinstripes :0 the marks u see is the paint on the table not on the glass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in with the new seat post clamp that really set the bike off with the chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know who the guy with the Legions jacket is? 








SF PD taking pics with a girl.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the trike that I have told some of you guys about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2006, 04:49 PM~5137404
> *This is the trike that I have told some of you guys about.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AINT SHIT RAUL HE WANTS TO BET U P MAN THAT BIKE IS SIMPLE WAY TOO SIMPLE U CAN BEAT HIS ASS WERE HE CAME FROM


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2006, 07:12 PM~5137791
> *THAT AINT SHIT RAUL HE WANTS TO BET U P  MAN THAT BIKE IS SIMPLE WAY TOO SIMPLE U CAN BEAT HIS ASS WERE HE CAME FROM
> *


looks like hes trying to bite some. Notice the plain painted fenders, and the cabinet knobs. Also notice the yellow paint? Some1 must have bit down while they were on Rauls nuts, trying to be like a legend


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

added this to the collection


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its comin along nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 06:38 PM~5137898
> *its comin along nice
> *


:thumbsup: 83 nice job but what type of letters are those? 
LIKE THEM LETTERS U CAN GET FOR ADRESSES?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 06:32 PM~5137839
> *added this to the collection
> *



nice! where did you score that?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2006, 04:49 PM~5137404
> *This is the trike that I have told some of you guys about.
> 
> 
> ...


i now hos bike that is its the corona bike hu :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2006, 05:55 PM~5137992
> *:thumbsup: 83 nice job but what type of letters are those?
> LIKE THEM LETTERS U CAN GET FOR ADRESSES?
> *


ya kinda there for multi use


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 28 2006, 06:08 PM~5138081
> *i now hos bike that is its the corona bike hu  :biggrin:
> *


This trike actually came out before the corona trike. This was an Elite b.c. trike. This is what it used to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2006, 05:12 PM~5137791
> *THAT AINT SHIT RAUL HE WANTS TO BET U P  MAN THAT BIKE IS SIMPLE WAY TOO SIMPLE U CAN BEAT HIS ASS WERE HE CAME FROM
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 28 2006, 05:20 PM~5137806
> *looks like hes trying to bite some.  Notice the plain painted fenders, and the cabinet knobs.  Also notice the yellow paint?  Some1 must have bit down while they were on Rauls nuts, trying to be like a legend
> *


This is actually back when my trike was green. We told him about the knobs and other stuff. I always wanted to paint my trike the color is is now, I just saw the green and I went with that color first. I dont know why he painted it yellow but I think it looks good. Alot of people dont want to take a chance on a different color.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2006, 09:09 PM~5138372
> *This is actually back when my trike was green. We told him about the knobs and other stuff. I always wanted to paint my trike the color is is now, I just saw the green and I went with that color first. I dont know why he painted it yellow but I think it looks good. Alot of people dont want to take a chance on a different color.
> *


yyeah I thought about purple and orange, but you got that nice orange gold color, thats probally my favorite color on a bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 28 2006, 08:24 PM~5138419
> *yyeah I thought about purple and orange, but you got that nice orange gold color, thats probally my favorite color on a bike
> *


MY NEW BIKE IM GOING TO START WORKING SOON WILL BE ORANGE


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I definetely wanna see that, I might just do red.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 28 2006, 08:08 PM~5138081
> *i now hos bike that is its the corona bike hu  :biggrin:
> *


naw raul that bike aint got much on you it looks like all store brought parts just plated and u got murals custom rims and more


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:39 PM~5143247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What about the other sprocket? Didnt you get another chain for it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol naw i didnt it goin to get done after this weekend show its ok to go for now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sumthing i been up too lately....another paint job done by sic713 kustoms


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0 out with the old tires in with the new


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 07:57 PM~5145595
> *sumthing i been up too lately....another paint job done by sic713 kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


whos bike is that your painting?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 29 2006, 07:54 PM~5145918
> *whos bike is that your painting?
> *


a customers..... :biggrin: ... still aint done yet...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

im hoping I'll still be able to send mine. The show is coming up and I only have 220. I wont be able to get shipping.


----------



## lowrider_4_life (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 06:57 PM~5145595
> *sumthing i been up too lately....another paint job done by sic713 kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


is fucking sic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes indeed it is


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 11:45 PM~5147107
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something similar???


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 12:45 AM~5147107
> *more
> 
> 
> ...



damn how much for a paint like this?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_4_life_@Mar 29 2006, 08:24 PM~5146091
> *is fucking sic :biggrin:
> *


or like this red one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 30 2006, 06:20 PM~5152684
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN REC HAS AN IMAGINATION :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2006, 07:34 PM~5152771
> *DAMN REC HAS AN IMAGINATION :biggrin:
> *











2007 Lowrider Bicycle of the year spy pictures


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that must be a old pic of heart breaker raul? who bikes next to it? sweet n sour?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 30 2006, 07:42 PM~5152809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhh my fucking eyes :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That pic is maybe a year old now? Its one of our members bikes that Wim pinstripped. It might be there this weekend.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 07:42 PM~5152810
> *that must be a old pic of heart breaker raul? who bikes next to it? sweet n sour?
> *


I THOUGHT THE SAME THING AT FIRST UNTIL I REALLY LOOKED AT IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 30 2006, 06:46 PM~5152834
> *I THOUGHT THE SAME THING AT FIRST UNTIL I REALLY LOOKED AT IT
> *


Did that bike even have pinstripping?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 30 2006, 06:46 PM~5152834
> *I THOUGHT THE SAME THING AT FIRST UNTIL I REALLY LOOKED AT IT
> *


ya it is differnt hey look at rauls lowrider jeep


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hummm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13+Mar 30 2006, 07:20 PM~5152685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same goes fr you too.. just depends... starting price 150


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 07:02 PM~5152926
> *hummm
> 
> 
> ...


aww paints all chiped foo :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What does that say back there?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sic devile


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Mar 30 2006, 08:07 PM~5152951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says sic in airbrush letters and deville ... the deville i a car emblem tho


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 09:02 PM~5152926
> *hummm
> 
> 
> ...


im ridein spinners im ridein spinners they dont stop :biggrin: three six


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 30 2006, 08:42 PM~5152809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. looks better than prophecy. Pinnacles fender fits in nicely.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Mar 30 2006, 10:23 PM~5153706
> *im ridein spinners im ridein spinners they dont stop  :biggrin: three six
> *


lol.. yup.. always


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2006, 09:04 AM~5155696
> *lol.. yup.. always
> *


Shit i havent listen to them in a long time. The best kind of riding musice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 31 2006, 09:10 AM~5155751
> *Shit i havent listen to them in a long time. The best kind of riding musice.
> *


always.. i bump 666 everyday.. my favorite rap group ever


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2006, 11:24 AM~5156507
> *always.. i bump 666 everyday.. my favorite rap group ever
> *


cool. My favorite rap group was NWA.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard that spinner song along time ago and I always wondered which rap group was responsible for making the stupidest song ever made.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats down south shit.. yall westcoasters dont understand....stick 2 ur lil rob and snoop dogg shit :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont listen to rap anymore. Too many idiots out there think they can rap. I officially nominate those other guys the worst human beings in the world.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

three six mafia is tight


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

HEY MAYNE WHAT DID YOU END UP DOING WITH THAT TRIKE KIT I SOLD YOU?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i still have it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2006, 11:02 AM~5156770
> *thats down south shit.. yall westcoasters dont understand....stick 2 ur lil rob and snoop dogg shit :uh:
> *


fuck lil rob fools a fuckin bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol ha ha.. he looks retarded without his glasses


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 02:37 PM~5157546
> *fuck lil rob fools a fuckin bitch
> *


BUT HE DID USED TO MAKE SOME BADDASS JAMS FOOL THEN HE BECAME A FUCKIN SELL OUT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2006, 04:49 PM~5158640
> *
> *


  I like that alot.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 31 2006, 10:17 PM~5159589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2006, 10:58 PM~5159775
> *
> *


any better paint pictures?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

The Luxurious takeover lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I love those :tears:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

those are bad sic cant wait to see them on your bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 10:40 AM~5161397
> *  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

GOT THESE TODAY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice parts sic!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2006, 07:43 PM~5163260
> * nice parts sic!
> *


thanks


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2006, 08:19 AM~5161309
> *
> *


i like the mural work on the seat pan..  very nice trike..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Man I am doing alot of stuff for 2007 selling Airforce ones well Layitlows Airforce ones coming soon lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 1 2006, 09:51 PM~5163477
> *Man I am  doing alot of stuff for 2007 selling Airforce ones well Layitlows Airforce ones coming soon lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol, im h=getting into custom ones too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

popeyes makes good chicken!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

brings new meaning to chicken feet.... :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Apr 1 2006, 03:16 PM~5162520
> *GOT THESE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


i got a pair of green ones


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The Layitlow special edition AF1 by REC on sale July 2007 $250


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do one for nortenos


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5163664
> *do one for nortenos
> *


I can do one. I did my white and red ones up with red bandanas, and I can paint it up. I'll get some sketches up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5163664
> *do one for nortenos
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 09:31 PM~5163664
> *do one for nortenos
> *


air forces fuken suk'

do some cortez or some shell toes adidas man like with red shit


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

im gonnastart doing whatever shoe people ask for, but mainly im doing Jordans, and AF1s, I got a lot of ideas


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 1 2006, 11:56 PM~5164223
> *im gonnastart doing whatever shoe people ask for, but mainly im doing Jordans, and AF1s, I got a lot of ideas
> *


How about timbs and chucks  ?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

im gonna try timbs, i got some ideas for chucks. Im thinking mainly J's, Nikes, Addidas (those ones that have an air force 1 style to them), shell toes, and i'll try timbs not sure about chucks. If I can do chucks count on them being made bcause I love them.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 2 2006, 09:40 AM~5165039
> *im gonna try timbs, i got some ideas for chucks.  Im thinking mainly J's, Nikes, Addidas (those ones that have an air force 1 style to them), shell toes, and i'll try timbs not sure about chucks.  If I can do chucks count on them being made bcause I love them.
> *


thats cool  I have six pairs of chucks, they's da bomb.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

about time i got them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 11:36 AM~5171394
> *about time i got them
> *


Just in time! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this also came too 17 inch is a lil small but it was cheep


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

1 4 the homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 03:53 PM~5179492
> *:0
> *


Not too shabby.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

like it huh raul it kinda looks like urs but all ur spokes aline on the dish


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It does look better. All the little details like that help out alot.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i wont do another 144 spoke tho i had to take breaks bout half way thru on both rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first time I relaced my old 72 spoke rims they took me like an hour each and my hands hurt like hell. Dannys set was easy cause the pattern was simple.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya im sure 72 spoke there so many patterns u can go with the 144 not that much u can do


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tru that only 2 3 4 and 6 spoke patterns i havent seen other ones


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2006, 08:44 PM~5187003
> *tru that only 2 3 4 and 6 spoke patterns  i havent seen other ones
> *


didnt someone do a 10 spoke or something spread


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea tru look at this one it a 10 spoker


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2006, 08:52 PM~5187048
> *yea tru look at this one it a 10 spoker
> *


yay thats the one hmm i need to do something different lol i need to finish the back wheel of my bodycounts


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i think i am goin to relace them 6 spoke pattern if i dont have shit to do on the weekend :biggrin: 

6 spoke nice results look at it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I LIKE THE COLOR ON THESE RIMS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Raul did u take this pic...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 5 2006, 08:25 PM~5187198
> *I LIKE THE COLOR ON THESE RIMS
> *


uh you know thats blue right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 6 2006, 03:16 AM~5189030
> *Raul did u take this pic...
> *


Yeah, Thats from along time ago. I didnt have any upholstry or my custom parts. Where did you find that pic?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 06:07 AM~5189277
> *Yeah, Thats from along time ago. I didnt have any upholstry or my custom parts. Where did you find that pic?
> *



that trike axle is custom :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 6 2006, 06:02 AM~5189440
> *that trike axle is custom  :biggrin:
> *


Alot of people havent seen that. Im pretty sure Im the first one to do that to one of the axles. I think Im going to brag about it now...


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol look its noe ridin his bike


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 11:07 PM~5189277
> *Yeah, Thats from along time ago. I didnt have any upholstry or my custom parts. Where did you find that pic?
> *


I found it in an old post, lalove's topic, theres some real good pics in there what i didnt have before


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Noe has way too much time on his hands...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 6 2006, 05:22 AM~5189165
> *uh you know thats blue right?
> *


YES, I KNOW MY COLORS , WHATS YOUR POINT :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyaaaa :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that frame looks like a shcwinn pixie verision in canada lol


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice rims cutty i like how they/u did the three spoke pattern


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2006, 06:07 PM~5186440
> *The first time I relaced my old 72 spoke rims they took me like an hour each and my hands hurt like hell. Dannys set was easy cause the pattern was simple.
> *


Shoot, you sent my rims back like 2 days after you got em. Your good as hell at relacing rims. I hate doing that shit. Would've taken me 2 weeks. Shit, im so lazy it takes me a week to do a 36 spoke body count set.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok i tired to transfer my glass to the new mirrors but it was chippin to much so i just redid on the new mirrors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 7 2006, 03:33 PM~5198786
> *Shoot, you sent my rims back like 2 days after you got em. Your good as hell at relacing rims. I hate doing that shit. Would've taken me 2 weeks. Shit, im so lazy it takes me a week to do a 36 spoke body count set.
> *


For some reason your rims went fast. Maybe cause the other set was my first time trying it. Yours came out really good.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 05:10 PM~5199009
> *ok i tired to transfer my glass to the new mirrors but it was chippin to much so i just redid on the new mirrors
> *


did you sandblast those or paint them or ??????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 7 2006, 09:12 PM~5200808
> *did you sandblast those or paint them or ??????
> *


that was done with etch cream its like sandblast but easyer


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok iv never heard of that stuff.how do you use it???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 04:10 PM~5199009
> *ok i tired to transfer my glass to the new mirrors but it was chippin to much so i just redid on the new mirrors
> *


That way the heads are facing the right way.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my new frame
[attachmentid=529292]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 7 2006, 10:21 PM~5200839
> *my new frame
> [attachmentid=529292]
> *


thats tight what you going to do with it????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my rim 
[attachmentid=529294]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 7 2006, 10:22 PM~5200846
> *thats tight what you going to do with it????
> *


thats clown confution 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 7 2006, 09:21 PM~5200839
> *my new frame
> [attachmentid=529292]
> *


GET THAT SHIT OFF THE KITCHEN COUNTERS!!!! :biggrin: Is that why you wanted me to go out there?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 7 2006, 10:23 PM~5200849
> *thats clown confution 2
> *


is it going to be another two wheeler or a trike????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 7 2006, 09:25 PM~5200856
> *yeah
> *


oh. What else are you going to do to it?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 05:10 PM~5199009
> *ok i tired to transfer my glass to the new mirrors but it was chippin to much so i just redid on the new mirrors
> *


Mirrors look good! Why was the glass chipping? Did you take off the rubber seal around the edge of the glass? The glass should come out fairly easy after you take the seal off,just press down gently and and lift out from one side.
AND BE PATIENT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

here you go sic n twisted send me a pm if you still want it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2006, 09:17 PM~5200824
> *That way the heads are facing the right way.
> *


yep i made sure i put em like that!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 7 2006, 09:15 PM~5200818
> *ok iv never heard of that stuff.how do you use it???
> *


 go here for how to use it  


http://www.armourproducts.com/


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=536184]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=536188]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=536189]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT THE HECK IS THAT???? :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

air suspention on the back and front and the compresor on the ground


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

air ride homie, you dont reconize the cylinder in the crown, tank near the sissybar and air compressor from a car setup on the groound?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 13 2006, 04:40 PM~5236033
> *WHAT THE HECK IS THAT???? :0
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:air suspention on the back and front and the compresor on the ground


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

hpw ya feeling cutty? 

































lol j/p


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

better as the days go on just waitin for my fukin bike parts comin ups slow as fuck they are


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the guard dog


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

them are the new invisable handle bars?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Gold Dust's rim before clear


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol, why does he look so sad?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not sure


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is this new parts? :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

2 lites :0


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2006, 07:01 PM~5236488
> *..
> *


nnice pic


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

my trike be looking good!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Apr 14 2006, 10:24 AM~5241311
> *my trike be looking good!!
> *


 :biggrin:  it sure does ur man is puttin in alot of work on it :0


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2006, 05:35 PM~5236344
> *the guard dog
> *


HES NOT DOING A GOOD JOB SOMEONE STOLE THE HANDLEBARS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 01:26 PM~5241697
> *HES NOT DOING A GOOD JOB SOMEONE STOLE THE HANDLEBARS :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 02:26 PM~5241697
> *HES NOT DOING A GOOD JOB SOMEONE STOLE THE HANDLEBARS :biggrin:
> *


they stole more than that they got mirrors steering wheel headlight u need an alarm on your bike noe


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 05:00 PM~5236171
> *better as the days go on just waitin for my fukin bike parts comin ups slow as fuck they are
> *


same :angry:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 14 2006, 01:23 PM~5242157
> *same :angry:
> *


you're waiting for a set of shit wheels to put on your shit bmx, nobody cares


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 07:11 PM~5244397
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 06:11 PM~5244397
> *:biggrin:
> *


I know that aint spray paint. :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 09:11 PM~5244397
> *:biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOO is that what i think it is


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 14 2006, 08:14 PM~5244417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you think its my bike yeah


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 07:11 PM~5244397
> *:biggrin:
> *


Damn noe! is that your bike? :0


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

looks to good to spay paint


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 07:11 PM~5244397
> *:biggrin:
> *


what is the name of the color :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:33 PM~5242217
> *you're waiting for a set of shit wheels to put on your shit bmx, nobody cares
> *


and i'm waiting for my friend to cut out the side skirts dumbass


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 15 2006, 06:57 AM~5246705
> *and i'm waiting for my friend to cut out the side skirts dumbass
> *



omg side [email protected]!£

they will look shit you are wasting your time


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 15 2006, 07:32 AM~5246823
> *omg side [email protected]!£
> 
> they will look shit you are wasting your time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 06:19 PM~5244445
> *mmmmmm, yeah it is :twak:  i just never got some good close ups of the paint till today
> *


It looks really good. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95+Apr 14 2006, 11:05 PM~5245371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's the Dupli-Color Metal Specks Shimmering Green


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is what i used


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it needs to be cut and buffed


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i keep my bike too clean


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

BACK IN THE DAY.....................
[attachmentid=539161]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that Clown Confution?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2006, 07:18 PM~5250563
> *is that Clown Confution?
> *


Yeah, but along time ago.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice color


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:

it's last days :sad: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2006, 07:34 PM~5250632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> it's last days :sad: :tears:
> *


I liked the white seat better.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i agree on the white seat, but this kid decides on the first thing he sees. i told him to wait so we can look around but he wanted that one


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes the bullets are real ................. yes I :biggrin: disarmed them .this one gets alot of stares


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey socios heres the light if you can help figure it out i dont want to pull it and break the plastic dome thing or bend the wire ......and do you have a light cover for the little light thats on the generator bracket ... or any body else wants to sell it to me :biggrin: i got this light and a lil tiger sprocket for 25.00 bucks shipped :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

That's a nice buy.Congrats.It would look good rechromed and installed on the right bike,if you know what i mean?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya that would be great .....  :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Do what you gotto do.See you in San Diego!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 15 2006, 11:20 PM~5251873
> *hey socios heres the light if you can help figure it out i dont want to pull it and break the plastic dome thing or bend the wire ......and do you have a light cover for the little light thats on the generator bracket  ... or any body else wants to sell it to me  :biggrin: i got this light and a lil tiger sprocket for 25.00 bucks shipped  :biggrin:
> *


I think the wire comes out of the bezel. If you do that, the rest will come out. I dont have the lenz for the little titte, sorry. Are you welling the other light?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you also have a pic of the sprocket? chamuco61 is looking for one.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont know what iam doing with the other light but as for the sprocket is for my pixie  but i tried iam scared of breaking the dome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There are no other screws or anything in there right? Is it like 3 tabs keeping it in place? I might need a better pic to see whats going on.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i finally did it it took some scissors and a needle nose plyers but iam going to have fun putting it back together i think


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 16 2006, 09:46 PM~5256921
> *i finally did it it took some scissors and a needle nose plyers but iam going to have fun putting it back together i think
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Wolverine old school Picture Austin High School 199?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rec that wat we wanted allalong man for that pic of wolverine done in the full custom frame :worship: thanks Rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2006, 10:27 PM~5276469
> *rec that wat we wanted allalong man for that pic of wolverine done in the full custom frame :worship: thanks Rec
> *


There you go Eric


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

man Rec were did u find that pic. old scool :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 20 2006, 06:08 AM~5277266
> *man Rec were did u find that pic. old scool :thumbsup:
> *


I took them when i was in high school and been a big fan of Wolverine since that day


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

that might have been the year '97. I remember I showed next to him that year (at another show), and if im correct he had just gotten it painted.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Some old school pic of my bike, then the most recent.

































the last show for Death Dealer


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 20 2006, 09:34 AM~5278035
> *Some old school pic of my bike, then the most recent.
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:

no second version?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to be parting the bike out or what dd?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Still dont know what im doing. If i can get this one car, i'll be leaving the bike scene. I have sold some parts already from the old bike. im still keeping certain parts though. I havent decided on what im doing. If i do decide to go one more year, it'll be full throtle. Its hard to leave the whole bike scene after 11 years.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let me know if u wana sell the forks


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey socios pm me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5276603
> *There you go Eric
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Rec damn that loooks triped out


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:31 PM~5278962
> *let me know if u wana sell the forks
> *


 :biggrin: I dont think I'll ever get rid of them. That the first custom thing me and my brother made.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 20 2006, 09:34 AM~5278035
> *Some old school pic of my bike, then the most recent.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its been a looong time but the outcomes have always been great on that bike whatever decision you make at least we all know it left a winner...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

does any body have a schwinn forks for a twenty inch boys bike with the head set threads have to be good paint does not matter going to be re painted


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

nice bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 20 2006, 05:13 PM~5282201
> *does any body have a schwinn forks for a twenty inch boys bike with the head set threads have to be good paint does not matter going to be re painted
> *


Do you want the straight fork? The original one? I have a ton of them here. Let me know.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some new ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

might go with gold and chrome again this year


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 20 2006, 07:36 PM~5282008
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  its been a looong time  but the outcomes have always been great on that bike whatever decision you make at least we all know it left a winner...
> *


  So true. After 3 years of showing and NO trophies, then BAM! they started to role in. The best trophy is always the 1st one. But all in all, its not about the trophies, its ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT.


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

true that


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

AND SPORTSMANSHIP :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 23 2006, 08:47 PM~5299559
> *AND SPORTSMANSHIP :biggrin:
> *


yup.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2006, 09:24 AM~5291835
> *some new ones
> 
> 
> ...



not up to par noe


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nice handlebars...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

post streched cruisers i want to see whats out there and does anybody have one for with a straight down tube not the ones with the curved one :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:machinegun: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2006, 05:55 PM~5124770
> *:biggrin:
> *


WTF????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent posted any new pics lately so...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey raul youre springs for youre seat look diffrent is it the picture or iam right


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new pic coming soon in bout 15 min after i put the part on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 my god 

 NICE BIKE RAUL LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cut my sproket


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 09:40 PM~5394266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good raul :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 9 2006, 12:24 PM~5397607
> *cut my sproket
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2006, 01:53 PM~5398026
> *Interesting
> *


what u dont like it? jessie of low V sudjested i did that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:dunno: why dont you buy another chain and put the other sprocket on :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 9 2006, 04:03 PM~5398674
> *:dunno:  why dont you buy another chain and put the other sprocket on  :biggrin:
> *


well im not sure i wana put the og on im thikin of gettin a butter fly twisted one


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it looks good  you should get ingraving on it or something


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 9 2006, 04:01 PM~5398663
> *what u dont like it? jessie of low V sudjested i did that
> *


I ment it looks good.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 9 2006, 05:01 PM~5398663
> *what u dont like it? jessie of low V sudjested i did that
> *


SO DO YOU DO WHATEVER PEOPLE SUGGEST


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes i do becuse they been in it longer then i have


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 9 2006, 07:48 PM~5399887
> *SO DO YOU DO WHATEVER PEOPLE SUGGEST
> *


I let people tell me what to do all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2006, 07:49 PM~5399898
> *I let people tell me what to do all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


at work alot?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 9 2006, 07:51 PM~5399918
> *at work alot?
> *


on the street, when Im driving or at the gas station.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im mad curbed my rim


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 20 2006, 11:17 AM~5278833
> *Still dont know what im doing. If i can get this one car, i'll be leaving the bike scene. I have sold some parts already from the old bike. im still keeping certain parts though. I havent decided on what im doing. If i do decide to go one more year, it'll be full throtle. Its hard to leave the whole bike scene after 11 years.
> *


pm me if you decide to sell the sissybar or if you have any of the older parts left.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ouch cutty, cant you get them fixed? I saw this one place in a magazine that repairs rims.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 10:23 AM~5409861
> *im mad curbed my rim
> 
> 
> ...


did you let nena drive?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 11:23 AM~5409861
> *im mad curbed my rim
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD STICK TO RIDING BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2006, 12:24 PM~5410553
> *did you let nena drive?
> *


fuck no she aint stepin foot in my car :uh: hahah


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

CUTTYS MAD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i am not as bad as earlyer i need to go n clean my car really good i might tonight when the sun goes down


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 11:23 AM~5409861
> *im mad curbed my rim
> 
> 
> ...


whats the matter cant drive that good :angry: that sucks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 11:23 AM~5409861
> *im mad curbed my rim
> 
> 
> ...


FROM THE LOOKS OF THOSE RIMS IT SEEMS THAT YOU HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol naw just once i was making a right turn and the curb was long and all sudden the crub comes out in the street a lil more and i banged it on that


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5411627
> *lol naw just once i was making a right turn and the curb was long and all sudden the crub comes out in the street a lil more and i banged it on that
> *


the curb just magical moved


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sumthing like that naw the curb pops out a lil twards the end i thought iwould clear it but didnt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5411627
> *lol naw just once i was making a right turn and the curb was long and all sudden the crub comes out in the street a lil more and i banged it on that
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 03:52 PM~5411639
> *sumthing like that naw the curb pops out a lil twards the end i thought iwould clear it but didnt
> *


that sucks  you going to replace it??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw not really it still looks ok for now just when u up close u knowtice it


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 06:50 PM~5411627
> *lol naw just once i was making a right turn and the curb was long and all sudden the crub comes out in the street a lil more and i banged it on that
> *



get curb feelers... but the diamond ones they had on PMR .. yno so they still look good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 08:40 PM~5413495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you guys get those from?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 09:40 PM~5413495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that made out of??? and whats it for???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

used for licends plate it bolts on the bolt that holds the licends plate to a car ..can adapt it for a bike too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5415619
> *used for licends plate it bolts on the bolt that holds the licends plate to a car ..can adapt it for a bike too
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 10:26 PM~5394185
> *I havent posted any new pics lately so...
> 
> 
> ...


my homies bike from Socios

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u wish he was your homie noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

Not finnished yet but heres a bike im building for my girlfriend..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stay away kid, this kid was all over my bike :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2006, 05:31 PM~5423341
> *stay away kid, this kid was all over my bike :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha cought him


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2006, 05:31 PM~5423341
> *stay away kid, this kid was all over my bike :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



he looks like he's taking a shit behind your bike. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes dropen a terd right on noes awards


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 13 2006, 08:33 PM~5423888
> *hes dropen a terd right on  noes awards
> *



hahaha


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 13 2006, 07:33 PM~5423888
> *hes dropen a terd right on  noes awards
> *



that be quite the trophie! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

by the way, here is the 1st place trophy i won that day. i expected other bikes there but none showed up, literally, none


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2006, 02:47 PM~5428080
> *by the way, here is the 1st place trophy i won that day.  i expected other bikes there but none showed up, literally, none
> 
> 
> ...


nice one 
wat up with ur computer Noe is it infected?
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just keep shutting off the wrong way


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

painted my dummy lites lense to match the paint on my green bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not sure if the lites og schwinn its old tho so i put it on made in germany


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5434243
> *not sure if the lites og schwinn its old tho so i put it on made in germany
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly like mine. How much did you get it for?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i found it in my garage the other nite it was for my dads old bike i polished it up


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 15 2006, 05:11 PM~5434243
> *not sure if the lites og schwinn its old tho so i put it on made in germany
> 
> 
> ...


i want one of these...anyone have one for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 15 2006, 07:04 PM~5434751
> *i found it in my garage the other nite it was for my dads old bike i polished it up
> *


IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS DONT BE GETTING MY STUFF WHEN I AINT HOME


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 09:06 PM~5434775
> *IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS DONT BE GETTING MY STUFF WHEN I AINT HOME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RUN CUTTY RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 06:06 PM~5434775
> *IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS DONT BE GETTING MY STUFF WHEN I AINT HOME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 07:06 PM~5434775
> *IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS DONT BE GETTING MY STUFF WHEN I AINT HOME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 06:06 PM~5434775
> *IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS DONT BE GETTING MY STUFF WHEN I AINT HOME
> *


your not my dad foooooooooooooooool :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTYS MAD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im pist i worked today n im tired


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 15 2006, 09:52 PM~5434956
> *im pist  i worked today n im tired
> *


FIRST DAY ALREADY COMPLAINING


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2006, 06:05 PM~5434770
> *i want one of these...anyone have one for sale? :biggrin:
> *



i have one  but not for sale i got it for free off a varsity :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 15 2006, 06:52 PM~5434956
> *im pist  i worked today n im tired
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 15 2006, 10:27 PM~5435874
> *i have one   but not for sale i got it for free off a varsity  :cheesy:
> *


if you run across another, hook me up! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2006, 09:54 PM~5435978
> *if you run across another, hook me up!  :biggrin:
> *



most def. man ill ask couple of guys aroung townn :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

cool!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@May 15 2006, 08:08 PM~5435092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bored ass


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

check out weird al on my bike...


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2006, 12:42 AM~5449159
> *check out weird al on my bike...
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea i think he is funny ass hell :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 11:57 PM~5449218
> *hell yea i think he is funny ass hell  :biggrin:
> *


kinda quiet in person though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How did you get him on your bike? Is that for a commercial or something?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin: 


 FROGGY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 18 2006, 01:59 PM~5452973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think I met you once at the SF Streetlow show.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2006, 07:23 AM~5449990
> *How did you get him on your bike? Is that for a commercial or something?
> *


it was an album cover shoot.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2006, 01:42 AM~5449159
> *check out weird al on my bike...
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2006, 01:04 AM~5449251
> *kinda quiet in person though.
> *


i have heard that kind of stays to him self :biggrin: but still one funny guy werid but funny i used to have is cd's


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 18 2006, 07:40 PM~5454446
> *i have heard that kind of stays to him self  :biggrin:  but still one funny guy werid but funny i used to have is cd's
> *


i think the one that the shoot was for comes out in september...it will be the first weird al c.d. that i have ever planned on buying... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2006, 07:01 PM~5454495
> *i think the one that the shoot was for comes out in september...it will be the first weird al c.d. that i have ever planned on buying... :biggrin:
> *


  Let us know so we can get our copy autographed. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i'll keep everyone posted on the release date.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2006, 07:02 PM~5454501
> *  Let us know so we can get our copy autographed.  :biggrin:
> *


me too!!!! lol

speaking of..i dont think you autographed my frame! after pinstriping!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 18 2006, 08:50 PM~5454844
> *me too!!!! lol
> 
> speaking of..i dont think you autographed my frame! after pinstriping!
> *



my bad.. ill hit it up next time you bring it out.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

damn this shits good!!!!











sorry..just got bored!


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

plus i remember the food segment of this topic.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey does any body have old school bike pictures that they can post here :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PURO VERDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 20 2006, 05:55 PM~5465338
> *damn this shits good!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT DOES LOOK GOOD 

ITS MAKIN ME HUNGRY


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2006, 04:08 PM~5468145
> *PURO VERDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is this what raul's bike looked like before?
green is a nice color..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, The first pic is the second time I won. I got a second place ribbon.  But I beat the other trike at the show. We both got beat by a two wheeler. 

The bottom pic is the 3rd time I won. But yeah, thats what my trike used to look like.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 21 2006, 02:10 PM~5468153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT SHIT DOES LOOK GOOD
> 
> ITS MAKIN ME HUNGRY
> *


what the fuck is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 21 2006, 05:02 PM~5469208
> *what the fuck is it
> *


Its fruit and chilli powder in a bag. Its very popular in Mexico. I have also seen it served in a cup.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: more to come from cortez :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

look at this hippie thing i seen at the river lol


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ey chamuco61 can you post close ups of your tank


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 24 2006, 12:10 AM~5485024
> *ey chamuco61 can you post close ups of your tank
> *


here ya go...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2006, 12:52 AM~5485203
> *here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


thats hella tight i never new there was stuff on it


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2006, 12:52 AM~5485203
> *here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does that have any pinstripe on it?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2006, 02:05 PM~5488620
> *Does that have any pinstripe on it?
> *


it has some on the rear tubing and on the underside of the bottom tube, so that it is visible on mirrors on the display, it now has some kandy tangerine coated silver leafing on top of the frame, and i am going to lay down a little more striping this weekend.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2006, 11:31 PM~5492098
> *it has some on the rear tubing and on the underside of the bottom tube, so that it is visible on mirrors on the display, it now has some kandy tangerine coated silver leafing on top of the frame, and i am going to lay down a little more striping this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: pics :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

love this bike i liked when you were showed in the lrb issue i forget but you had the chain fender braces and sissy bar


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 24 2006, 11:34 PM~5492112
> *:thumbsup:  pics :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 24 2006, 11:45 PM~5492166
> *love this bike i liked when you were showed in the lrb issue i forget but you had the chain fender braces and sissy bar
> *


yep, it sure did have the chain link fork bars and fender braces...it even had differet murals...however, the bike took alot of damage from not being covered appropriately on the way back from vegas that year (i now do all of my own loading and unloading without the help of anyone, because of this!) so i decided to re-do the paint and murals, and change up the parts a bit..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry: ya me too at least if it gets fucked up its youre fault not any body elses and how else knows youre bikesweak spots :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 25 2006, 12:14 AM~5492310
> *  :angry: ya me too at least if it gets fucked up its youre fault not any body elses and how else knows youre bikesweak spots  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: u know it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Check out what I got. I won this last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2006, 02:08 PM~5468145
> *PURO VERDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 DANG LONG ass TIME AGO


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 11:14 AM~5494565
> *Check out what I got. I won this last year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: THE BIKE CLUB WON THAT .........................................................................................................................................LOL


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 11:14 AM~5494565
> *Check out what I got. I won this last year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy shit! i didnt even know they did this!!! i am truly honored! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 25 2006, 04:32 PM~5497027
> *:0 holy shit! i didnt even know they did this!!! i am truly honored!  :biggrin:
> *


holy fork! thats forkin crazy!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 25 2006, 06:32 PM~5497027
> *:0 holy shit! i didnt even know they did this!!! i am truly honored!  :biggrin:
> *


that's cool


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2006, 12:52 AM~5485203
> *here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ey i called the gey and im going to get some work done by him as soon as i get the $$$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 25 2006, 04:32 PM~5497027
> *:0 holy shit! i didnt even know they did this!!! i am truly honored!  :biggrin:
> *


There is one of these with my trike on it. I hope I can get a hold of it. I will give you this one if you want it?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 25 2006, 09:21 PM~5498521
> *thanks ey i called the gey and im going to get some work done by him as soon as i get the $$$
> *


right on! post pics soon as he gets it done! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 10:17 PM~5498756
> *There is one of these with my trike on it. I hope I can get a hold of it. I will give you this one if you want it?
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 25 2006, 06:35 PM~5497515
> *holy fork! thats forkin crazy!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool!!!


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 15 2006, 11:03 PM~5057220
> *EL PASO CUSINE CHICOS TACOS :biggrin:
> *


HEY I REALLY ATE THERE LAST SUMMER LOL THAT SHIT WAS GOOD AS FUCK


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

we was supposed to do a video for tila tequila, but in a mix up of info being passed on to me by her, they wrapped up the shoot way before we arrived...but we took advantage of the backdrop behind the skate shop where the video was filmed... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 25 2006, 11:11 PM~5499052
> *we was supposed to do a video for tila tequila, but in a mix up of info being passed on to me by her, they wrapped up the shoot way before we arrived...but we took advantage of the backdrop behind the skate shop where the video was filmed... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 bad ass pics eric, like the trike one alot , was youre bro doing back flips hum


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this is sick ass fuck :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 26 2006, 12:20 AM~5499068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how much do these rims run for in 16"


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the original :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 26 2006, 12:29 AM~5499093
> *how much do these rims run for in 16"
> 
> 
> ...


those be custom made!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 26 2006, 12:31 AM~5499102
> *the original  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like this picture alot :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 26 2006, 10:44 PM~5504180
> *i like this picture alot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gotta update it though...ill get to work on that with all the bikes at the next meeting


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 26 2006, 11:52 PM~5504204
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: gotta update it though...ill get to work on that with all the bikes at the next meeting
> *


and we do mean *all* the bikes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this would be cool to have .... its a wheely bar for the schwinns this is not original ...but thats thing is bad ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 26 2006, 11:59 PM~5504234
> *this would be cool to have .... its a wheely bar for the schwinns this is not original ...but thats thing is bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


i made one for my chopper.. could u imagine a 8 foot chopper doing a 100 degree wheely.. fucking cool..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 cant wait to see the pics oohh ya guys nice pics of the photo shoot that you guys missed but nice pictures :biggrin: 

all time favorite


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i made one out of a lowrider fork last winter


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 11:02 PM~5504247
> *i made one for my chopper.. could u imagine a 8 foot chopper doing a 100 degree wheely.. fucking cool..
> *



hard core homie :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lets get pixie fest going ill start just add on of any pixie pictures you have


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

lalove you taking a bike to sb ?????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my pixie

100% original


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 26 2006, 11:30 PM~5504346
> *lalove you taking a bike to sb ?????
> *



naw to far but sandiego for sure ill call in at work if i have to there not stoping me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 27 2006, 12:04 AM~5504254
> *:0
> hard core homie  :0  :0
> *


yea.. it was ****** rig. with sum square tubing and a fucking skate board truck.. worked till it broke will i was n the air


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 any more pixies


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

HEY LALOVE THANKS FOR THE PIXIE FEST.I FEEL THAT THESE BIKES ARE GOING TO GROW IN POPULARITY PRETTY SOON.WE HAVE A COUPLE IN THE MAKING.SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT.DON'T KNOW HOW SOON.YOU CAN'T RUSH A GOOD THING.FOR THE MEAN TIME ENJOY BALOO'S JUNGLE.ONCE AGAIN "THANKS"


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

pixie fest!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i guess no one else has any to post well lets start another one ...humm alright .... girl frame bikes :0 .


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i gotta keep mines top secret...but it is a pixie!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i thought i had more girl bikes but i didnt save anymore but heres the ones i have


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well heres some scooters i wish people would get in to scooters but i guess people think real low of them i love them so if you have more
POST THEM DAMN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

I LOVE SCOOTERS theyre just a pain in the ass to ride with a bent fork


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

CUSTOM RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 28 2006, 12:12 AM~5508487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice collection of ShotCallers wheels you gots there! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

kind of funny how that worked out i posted them and then realized that there all shot callers rims  i dont know any other club thats has alot of diffent custom rims


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 28 2006, 12:43 AM~5508559
> *kind of funny how that worked out i posted them and then realized that there all shot callers rims   i dont know any other club thats has alot of diffent custom rims
> *


and we will keep on getting better with the custom rims too!!! especially when my pixie breaks out! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

when you busting out :0 just wondering and where the hell is you guys getting all this damn rims :angry: i want me some rims :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 28 2006, 12:50 AM~5508572
> *when you busting out  :0 just wondering and where the hell is you guys getting all this damn rims  :angry: i want me some rims  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin for vegas, but not too sure yet, but definitely will be ready for next season! let me know when you are ready for rims, i may be able to help you out!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam looking for some 144 16inch rims to be honest if you know any bodyselling some :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 28 2006, 01:00 AM~5508586
> *iam looking for some 144 16inch rims to be honest if you know any bodyselling some  :0
> *


i'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## trikeonbags (Oct 31, 2005)

this is mine


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Your from Aus...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

random pics post pics please :biggrin: :angry: 









.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MY LADYS PIXIE..OG STYLE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MY BIKE BEFORE I SOLD IT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 23 2006, 09:34 PM~5484299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey fool how much did that come out to


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 29 2006, 11:46 AM~5514351
> *
> *


A number might be nice.


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

hey lalove whos gold bike is that with the murals that bike is clean


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

no its not my bike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: back to the damn fucken pictures some one post some pics thanks cutless for posting


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what ever happend to this frame i like it alot


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

there was a topic on this a while back to lazy to find it heres the picturesof the xmas tree stand :0


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

heres my son's bike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: bad ass like the display hey post a up close pic of it i mad one of it but it got erased


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

here ya go


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 30 2006, 12:46 AM~5518230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

MY BIKE


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2006, 09:47 PM~5523355
> *thats a clean bike!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE COLECTION KENNY


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

it sucks that they come out real little :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

keep the pics comin bro!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: thanks theres nothing else on this site anyways


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

SHOT CALLERS!!!!! i like this pic :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like this patterns alot


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

here's a little bit bigger version of that pic ken...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 30 2006, 10:02 PM~5523459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is the best Raiders themed bike out there, even though i'm a Cowboys fan :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like the one with he rims custom rims cut out like the raiders logo.. thats the best to me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2006, 09:47 AM~5525940
> *i like the one with he rims custom rims cut out like the raiders logo.. thats the best to me
> *


ME 2 HERE IT IS SIC713


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 31 2006, 02:47 AM~5524379
> * it sucks that they come out real little  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the theme on this bike... its like mine.. with the arrows and all.... but this bike kinda realy dissapoints me.. i think its the paint job i dont like


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Jun 1 2006, 12:11 AM~5530913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea. i believe it was surpose to get re painted or murals or sumthing.. not sure tho


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 1 2006, 07:05 AM~5531617
> *i like the theme on this bike... its like mine.. with the arrows and all.... but this bike kinda realy dissapoints me.. i think its the paint job i dont like
> *



yeah, in my opinion the paint could be a lot better. the color is beautiful but the patterns don't really go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a good one.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice..........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2006, 12:24 PM~5533060
> *This is a good one.
> 
> 
> ...


man, cutty's bike is looking kleen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya that cuttys bike look hella clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 2 2006, 06:09 PM~5541755
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 2 2006, 06:09 PM~5541755
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


whats that for primo :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like to call this "Unfinished Dreams" 

i will finish it one day though


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 09:37 PM~5542133
> *whats that for primo :biggrin:
> *


for a club member. you'll see it soon.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BACK IN THE DAY.....


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not sure if I ever posted this pic of the sprocket thats on WickedDragon68...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YES IT MADE IT TO LRB AND LRM A FAMOUS ONE I TELL YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I predict it to be the 2006 Lowrider Trike of the Year I dont know what do you guys think......?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2006, 02:55 PM~5549745
> *YES IT MADE IT TO LRB AND LRM A FAMOUS ONE I TELL YA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i should have sent my magazine to you to get it autographed :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2006, 02:57 PM~5549753
> *I predict it to be the 2006 Lowrider Trike of the Year I dont know what do you guys think......?
> 
> 
> ...


that trike really looks clean, i just hope this years winners look good overall


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NEVER TO LATE!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2006, 02:20 PM~5549827
> *i should have sent my magazine to you to get it autographed :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

coming soon


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC, what ever happend to my drawing buddy?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2006, 03:06 PM~5550031
> *REC, what ever happend to my drawing buddy?
> *


I lost the pictures my pc crashed and i lost all my pictures but i have time to draw


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

KOOL !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 4 2006, 04:10 PM~5550053
> *I lost the pictures my pc crashed and i lost all my pictures but i have time to draw
> *


is it [email protected]? i can send them again. if you want to be creative and add your touch to it that's cool with me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 4 2006, 01:50 PM~5549735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic of it compleat not only parts 

the only one that i have is this one


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2006, 12:16 PM~5549629
> *i like to call this "Unfinished Dreams"
> 
> i will finish it one day though
> ...


hey now want to trade the frame :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey REC post one of Death Dealer II!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

thats one of my new murals....dont tell anyone though.... :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 5 2006, 09:07 PM~5558503
> *thats one of my new murals....dont tell anyone though.... :ugh:
> *


Hey how are the custom rims looking


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 5 2006, 11:13 PM~5558545
> *Hey how are the custom rims looking
> *


havent seen anything yet.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 5 2006, 11:18 PM~5558577
> *havent seen anything yet.
> *


I WANNA SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

shhhhh! spys are everywhere :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Old school Hellraiser.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

A Death Dealer Picture


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

bad ass fucken mirrior and its RARE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

schwinntastic ...a lil 16" krate i like it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

for you lil tiger guys heres a clean ass one one of my favorite of all time :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 9 2006, 12:57 AM~5578342
> *for you lil tiger guys heres a clean ass one one of my favorite of all time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i've always loved that color


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

BROWN IMPRESSIONS SAN JOSE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 9 2006, 07:59 AM~5579277
> *BROWN IMPRESSIONS SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GREEN BIKE LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ilove this topic to bad it died but ttt ..............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was thinking about bringing this back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New years 2005


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I won this for best mural.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2006, 11:56 PM~5837375
> *I won this for best mural.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 13 2006, 12:11 AM~5598554
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2006, 12:54 AM~5837370
> *New years 2005
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fuken sic day :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

happy new years rockin barnie


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 12 2006, 11:11 PM~5598554
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2006, 07:06 PM~5841883
> *WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 26 2006, 11:48 PM~5850534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CUTTY!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2006, 01:54 AM~5850633
> *ITS CUTTY!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2006, 01:54 AM~5850633
> *ITS CUTTY!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im all flammed up foo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2006, 02:54 AM~5850633
> *ITS CUTTY!!!
> *



el chapolin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

WTF! :ugh: Is that some kind of joke? Also I think that is why people get the wrong idea about lowriders. Its because of people like this.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 27 2006, 08:42 AM~5851323
> *WTF! :ugh: Is that some kind of joke? Also I think that is why people get the wrong idea about lowriders. Its because of people like this.
> *


yep


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

true


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 27 2006, 06:42 AM~5851323
> *WTF! :ugh: Is that some kind of joke? Also I think that is why people get the wrong idea about lowriders. Its because of people like this.
> *


Bingo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who was that guy?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 27 2006, 10:18 AM~5852074
> *who was that guy?
> *


...cutty... :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 27 2006, 12:48 AM~5850534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I NO THAT FU IZ HOT!I WORE THAT FIT THE OTHER DAY AND I WAZ FUCKIN BURNING UP IN IT!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its not cutty


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HE LOOKS LIKE A SNITCH....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 04:15 PM~5854376
> *its not cutty
> *


you dont have to lie to kick it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 27 2006, 06:51 PM~5855131
> *you dont have to lie to kick it!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

first off i dont claim blood fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 07:29 PM~5855370
> *first off i dont claim blood fool
> *


YOU DONT CLAIM AT ALL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 27 2006, 06:29 PM~5855379
> *YOU DONT CLAIM AT ALL
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 07:29 PM~5855370
> *first off i dont claim blood fool
> *


X2.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ol boi reppin hard


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ol boi reppin hard


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

so what class is your bike with this on it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant see anything.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i like the tools that are welded to it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 :0 i hate them  but just wait this bike will get a hole new look :0 :0 all i have to say is watch out 12 " radicals :ugh: :tongue:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

FUCK RAUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 04:57 PM~5869948
> *no.
> *


ok.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 03:57 PM~5869948
> *no.
> *


iam full of bullshit :angry: i know


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: eeeeeeuuw gross


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats for cutty.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 04:56 PM~5891271
> *Thats for cutty.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sure its the shirt u bought to scare ur sureno frends away raul


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 09:32 PM~5893014
> *im sure its the shirt u bought to scare ur sureno frends away raul
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 08:32 PM~5893014
> *im sure its the shirt u bought to scare ur sureno frends away raul
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

These are off of The Chopperdome. I just stumbled upon it yesterday. They got some cool shit in their projects section.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

yeaH CHOPPER DOME gets down no one can do it like Europeans


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ILL TAKE ALL OF THEM.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WERS THE WOODIE N SPEEDY LOC IN BIG TONE N NORTHER WARRIORS POSTERS AT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:30 PM~5899487
> *WERS THE WOODIE N SPEEDY LOC IN BIG TONE N NORTHER WARRIORS POSTERS AT?
> *


on the other wall


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 06:29 PM~5899478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Socios is still the tallest.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:34 PM~5899521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell me the seat pan on your wall  Blue stripe?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:34 PM~5899521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WE GO!!!!!MUCH BETTER!N SELL ME THAT TRUCK HOPPER!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha seat pan aint 4 sale its black pinstripe


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 08:10 PM~5899704
> *haha seat pan aint 4 sale its black pinstripe
> *


Hey man, sell it to me? Why not? I want cutty mad stripiing on my bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its black n red lol i dunno it was like when i was first striping i may erase it and redo it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 04:48 PM~5898698
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


where did you finf thoses :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 3 2006, 09:27 PM~5900410
> *where did you finf thoses  :cheesy:
> *


http://www.thechopperdome.nl/index.php?opt...d=1&cPath=26_92


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IS THAT RIDABLE?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2006, 02:57 PM~5903243
> *IS THAT RIDABLE?
> *


with the spring in it is


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 4 2006, 03:18 PM~5903825
> *with the spring in it is
> *


ahh a scraper :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5899478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO.......I SEE YOU GOT THE O.C. ON DVD............****! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2006, 03:09 PM~5904572
> *SO.......I SEE YOU GOT THE O.C. ON DVD............****! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sesson 1 and 2 cuttys gay. :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i see a shit load of lrb mags. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i got the oc i liked that show i dunno why the girls are fine in it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 5 2006, 08:51 AM~5907765
> *ya i got the oc i liked that show i dunno why the guys are fine in it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls just mad he wished he was cool lik me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eres joto o que cutty? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 5 2006, 08:53 AM~5907780
> *rauls just mad he wished he was cool lik me
> *


WOW!!! :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

told u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 11:39 AM~5907718
> *i see a shit load of lrb mags. :0
> *


I ONLY SEE MAYBE 40-50 ISSUES.
THATS ALOT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i saw that episode.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:33 AM~5908175
> *i saw that episode.
> *


no you didnt.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i did.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

prove it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i aint gota do shit. i watched that episode.

your not the only one with cable.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have cable.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whatever i watched it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 5 2006, 11:07 AM~5908283
> *fight
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

raul why u taking pics of the tv??was u that bored???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 02:19 PM~5908771
> *raul why u taking pics of the tv??was u that bored???
> *


It was on my computer and no I was not bored.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:23 PM~5910629
> *It was on my computer and no I was not bored.
> *


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

My Original 20" Schwinn Sting-Ray II...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*I love those O.G. bikes*


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2006, 02:04 AM~5911231
> *I love those O.G. bikes
> *


*

Thanks man. Mine is a baby o.g. bike, it's only 26 years old and is from the Chicago plant. My mom gave it to me when I was six years old. 
:biggrin:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 5 2006, 11:30 PM~5910976
> *My Original 20" Schwinn Sting-Ray II...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that looks like my frame  do you know what year this frame is?


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 6 2006, 05:04 PM~5913758
> *:0  that looks like my frame    do you know what year this frame is?
> *


According to the serial number, it's *1980*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

his ones going bye bye


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2006, 09:16 PM~5914667
> *Y?
> *


unpremidetated circumstances


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

UR SELLING IT OR WAT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new part for my conental wheel


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I LIKE IT!LOOKS GOOD CUTTY! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got thies comin next week for my trikes hydros i got the red anadized ones


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

shocking.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its got the presure port on the block so i can presure my shit before i go to the show to hop on raul


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:31 PM~5944114
> *its got the presure port on the block so i can presure my shit before i go to the show to hop on raul
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 06:31 PM~5944114
> *its got the presure port on the block so i can presure my shit before i go to the show to hop on raul
> *


wtf? Why do you want to jump on me? you just want to hear me say "***, GET OFF OF ME".


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 07:33 PM~5944128
> *wtf? Why do you want to jump on me? you just want to hear me say "***, GET OFF OF ME".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not me my bike fool dont get all mad becuse ur cillenders never seen a drop of oil


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:33 PM~5944128
> *wtf? Why do you want to jump on me? you just want to hear me say "***, GET OFF OF ME".
> *


the only reson id jump u is to take ur blue bandana and burn it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5944138
> *not me my bike fool dont get all mad  becuse ur cillenders never seen a drop of oil
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5944138
> *not me my bike fool dont get all mad  becuse ur cillenders never seen a drop of oil
> *


damn.. he took it deep


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

next, your probably going to tell me I look cute or some gay shit. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:39 PM~5944174
> *next, your probably going to tell me I look cute or some gay shit.  :uh:
> *


far from that :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 06:35 PM~5944138
> *not me my bike fool dont get all mad  becuse ur cillenders never seen a drop of oil
> *


Thats like me hating on you cause you havent won a first place trophy.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 07:43 PM~5944210
> *Thats like me hating on you cause you havent won a first place trophy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:43 PM~5944210
> *Thats like me hating on you cause you havent won a first place trophy.
> *


u know im fuckin wit u fool but id like for u to hook ur shit up !! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i won first at socios n low v show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 06:45 PM~5944237
> *u know im fuckin wit u fool but id like for u to hook ur shit up !! :biggrin:
> *


lol. 3 or 4 more shows and my trike is retired. Maybe my next project.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

regarless just hook it up to play with it u can always take it off and put on nother bike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 07:51 PM~5944299
> *lol. 3 or 4 more shows and my trike is retired. Maybe my next project.
> *


YOUR GAY DONT RETIRE IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5944318
> *YOUR GAY DONT RETIRE IT
> *


ITS DONE. IF YOU WANT A CHALLANGE, MY REPLACEMENT IS ON ITS WAY.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS.... HAD ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dannys mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:36 PM~5944143
> *the only reson id jump u is to take ur blue bandana and burn it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:51 PM~5944299
> *lol. 3 or 4 more shows and my trike is retired. Maybe my next project.
> *


why, are you gona sell it,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:22 PM~5944550
> *why, are you gona sell it,
> *


no.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i saw these two strange but cool looking bikes at the blessing of the cars a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

and now the other one...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 07:56 PM~5944349
> *ITS DONE. IF YOU WANT A CHALLANGE, MY REPLACEMENT IS ON ITS WAY.
> *


YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT MIKES R U???OR R YOU MAKING A REPLACEMENT????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 08:41 PM~5944674
> *YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT MIKES R U???OR R YOU MAKING A REPLACEMENT????
> *


HE JUZ SAID HE IZ!!!!!RETARD....IM STARTING TO THINK RAUL KICKD UR MOM WILE SHE WAZ PREGNANT WITH U....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been working on a trike for the last 3 years. Its not mine but it will represent Socios b.c. very well. It will be out next year. 

My project is till up in the air. I have alot of ideas and alot of options for what I can do but Im still not 100% what I want to build.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 09:06 PM~5945006
> *I have been working on a trike for the last 3 years. Its not mine but it will represent Socios b.c. very well. It will be out next year.
> 
> My project is till up in the air. I have alot of ideas and alot of options for what I can do but Im still not 100% what I want to build.
> *


LETS BUILD WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT BRO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

POOR RAUL.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 10 2006, 08:07 PM~5945023
> *LETS BUILD WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT BRO
> *


You already know Im down bro. Let me get all these other things out of the way and we will get to work.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 09:09 PM~5945039
> *You already know Im down bro. Let me get all these other things out of the way and we will get to work.
> *


 :0 THERE CREATING A MONSTER!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 09:06 PM~5945006
> *I have been working on a trike for the last 3 years. Its not mine but it will represent Socios b.c. very well. It will be out next year.
> 
> My project is till up in the air. I have alot of ideas and alot of options for what I can do but Im still not 100% what I want to build.
> *


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

a little something i tried.need to fix the shade on the right side.i think it turned out ok for first time. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 09:36 PM~5945194
> *LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS!! not the best,but gotta start somewhere! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 10 2006, 09:39 PM~5945215
> *THANKS!! not the best,but gotta start somewhere!  :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2006, 07:32 PM~5944590
> *and now the other one...
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE FUCKING COOL!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 06:36 PM~5944143
> *the only reson id jump u is to take ur blue bandana and burn it
> *


while he burns youre rainbow colored one !!












j/p


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 10 2006, 08:30 PM~5945152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wana sell it???


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 06:06 AM~5946780
> *wana sell it???
> *


this one is going on my sons bike for now,but i'll hook you up if you want.
let me know and we can talk on a design!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 09:41 PM~5945231
> *REAL TALK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2006, 07:27 PM~5944587
> *i saw these two strange but cool looking bikes at the blessing of the cars a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> ...


TOTY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 08:06 AM~5946780
> *wana sell it???
> *


ALWAYS TRYING TO BUY SOMEONE ELSES WORK :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2006, 07:06 PM~5951037
> *ALWAYS TRYING TO BUY SOMEONE ELSES WORK :uh:
> *


dosnt hurt fool


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2006, 08:06 PM~5951037
> *ALWAYS TRYING TO BUY SOMEONE ELSES WORK :uh:
> *


Aint nothing wrong with that! This just shows that he respects what I did!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 11 2006, 11:37 PM~5951510
> *Aint nothing wrong with that! This just shows that he respects what I did!
> *


YOU MISSED THE POINT OF THE JOKE. :uh: NO BULLSHIT. IT IS NICE.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2006, 09:39 PM~5951527
> *YOU MISSED THE POINT OF THE JOKE.  :uh: NO BULLSHIT.  IT IS NICE.
> *


i figured you were giving cutty a hard time,but it does feel good that someone would be interested in my work! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was driving today and I looked down at the odometer. I took this pic for cutty.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 06:58 PM~5955164
> *I was driving today and I looked down at the odometer. I took this pic for cutty.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried to take a better pic but it was to late.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 05:58 PM~5955164
> *I was driving today and I looked down at the odometer. I took this pic for cutty.
> 
> 
> ...


gangster. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thanks for thinkin of me raul what did u do when it was 131313?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 06:18 PM~5955280
> *thanks for thinkin of me raul  what did u do when it was 131313?
> *


I think it was a sign? I dont remember 131313.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got bored so i painted my dummy lites in front


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 06:31 PM~5955355
> *i got bored so i painted my dummy lites in front
> 
> 
> ...


too much red.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think its quite differnt!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

plus if it was all blue u would be really happy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 06:45 PM~5955404
> *i think its quite differnt!
> *


There was a grop of people in gemany about 67 years ago and they thought different to. They thought that there was was correct and thats how it should be. The liked being different. They called them Nazi's. You might have heard of them. Just becasue something is different doesnt mean that its a good thing.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

grow up rual im buildin for how i like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: They dont give you extra points for red parts.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty esta bien pendejo for red lights.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont care im buildin it for my stasfaction


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 10:20 PM~5955534
> *i dont care im buildin it for my stasfaction
> *


liar


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just sell the bike or part it out cus its not worth it to you or your members.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cause all the red people gona think you bang,and its gona give a bad name to your club.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 12 2006, 07:26 PM~5955562
> *cause all the red people gona think you bang,and its gona give a bad name to your club.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

okay, wen they get a bad name cus of you and kick you out the club just remember i told you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I WAKE UP EVERY MORNING AND PISS EXCELENCE.!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 12 2006, 08:53 PM~5955735
> *I WAKE UP EVERY MORNING AND PISS EXCELENCE.!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


WTF


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RED IS THE SHIT
CUTTY YOUR BIKE IS COOL BECAUSE ITS RED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahaha lil guy is a creep


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i like how that bike looks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if this has been posted yet but its good to have.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Before


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 10:34 PM~5956405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.tim-bicycles.de/files/14_109_l_IMG_9290.JPG


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2006, 10:43 PM~5956478
> *http://www.tim-bicycles.de/files/14_109_l_IMG_9290.JPG
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.twentysixinch.com/entrancenerd.jpg
she is hot
-pedro (NAPOLIAN DYNOMITE)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who was building a girls trike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 10:54 PM~5956569
> *Who was building a girls trike?
> 
> 
> ...


lil criminal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 12 2006, 11:01 PM~5956624
> *lil criminal
> *


Heres another one. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is when I bought my chair at walmart.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your going to see more of this bike really soon. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 10:39 AM~5045979
> *Who wanted to see a better pic of my og bent forks?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Aug 12 2006, 11:28 PM~5956760
> *:biggrin:
> *


I still havent gotten them back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 12:29 AM~5956766
> *I still havent gotten them back.
> *


shucks man give me a shout if you wanna get rid...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Aug 12 2006, 11:32 PM~5956777
> *shucks man give me a shout if you wanna get rid...
> *


Im not sure Im going to sell them. I will probably end up using them for a future project. If i do sell them I will let all of you guys know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Raul, do you have all your pictures saved in different folder and all sorted out

Iv stopped collectiong picture now, i still have something like 5000 pictures


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 12 2006, 11:45 PM~5956812
> *Raul, do you have all your pictures saved in different folder and all sorted out
> 
> Iv stopped collectiong picture now, i still have something like 5000 pictures
> *


I have this program that manages all my pics but I got them posted on like 10 different sites. I need to reorganize them but its going to take a while before they are all in one place.  

These pics will be up for a long time. After I move everything over, I will post my new link for all my pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2006, 10:47 PM~5956505
> *http://www.twentysixinch.com/entrancenerd.jpg
> she is hot
> -pedro (NAPOLIAN DYNOMITE)
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 03:59 AM~5956861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rimes have to be show chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 13 2006, 12:19 AM~5956909
> *those rimes have to be show chrome :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im not sure. I know hes done alot more with the bike. Thats an old pic.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

0o0 u dont have any new pics?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 13 2006, 12:21 AM~5956922
> *0o0 u dont have any new pics?????
> *


I dont have any. I will get some in about a month or so.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 12:22 AM~5956925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that sign theres a pemex every were. petrolio mexicano. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 13 2006, 07:44 AM~5957727
> *i hate that sign theres a pemex every were. petrolio mexicano. :angry:
> *


In Mexico, the government owns all of the gas stations and does not allow any independant owners. So no matter where you are, the price of gas is always the same.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A PART OF TEAM CALI


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 07:57 AM~5957774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 08:13 AM~5957843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:10 AM~5957826
> *I was going to post that pic.  :biggrin:
> *


DO IT ANYWAY ITS PROBALLY BETTER THAN MINE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ON THE WAY TO PORTLAND


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 08:14 AM~5957850
> *DO IT ANYWAY ITS PROBALLY BETTER THAN MINE
> *


Its the same one. hahaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY SON DANNY (NOT CUTTY) GETTING HIS 1st PLACE TROPHY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MORE OF TEAM CALI


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 12:07 AM~5956656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember wen my bike like dat damn now da way it iz it dont even look like da same bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 08:17 AM~5957868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at danny mean muggin :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 08:33 AM~5957921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the gap where san mateo is supsot be :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 08:27 AM~5957899
> *MORE OF TEAM CALI
> 
> 
> ...


TRY AND STOP US.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 12:23 PM~5958110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tire tred is cool even though its flowers


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHA....AUTOMINI PHOTOSHOPPED HIMSELF INTO THE PIC :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 13 2006, 10:14 AM~5958071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES CUTTY AFTER HE WON HIS 1st PLACE TROPHY


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 12:34 PM~5958182
> *AHAHAHAHAHA....AUTOMINI PHOTOSHOPPED HIMSELF INTO THE PIC :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:59 AM~5958018
> *TRY AND STOP US.
> *


WANT SOME COME GET SOME


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 13 2006, 09:14 AM~5958071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its happy new years rockin barnie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THE FORKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sell me them forks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 13 2006, 10:14 AM~5958071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos the big purple guy next to the tall lanky stalker looking ass mother fucker


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats newyears rockin barnie foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 10:02 AM~5958406
> *sell me them forks
> *


get in line. i dont have them right now anyway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, I wanna see more of this batman bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 13 2006, 08:41 PM~5962001
> *oh, I wanna see more of this batman bike.
> *


let me see if i got some more pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the only one I can find right now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 10:01 PM~5962122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one cool ass sign.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 10:08 PM~5962174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.  thats a frame like mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Billy, excalibur, casper805, socios b.c. prez, sergio187, bluepridelowride13, TearsofaClownII


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:21 PM~5962259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wish lowrider bikes still looked like this


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2006, 09:22 PM~5962271
> *i wish lowrider bikes still looked like this
> *


Why dont you build a bike to bring back the style?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

for the homie fernando


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 09:36 PM~5962378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get those forks plated cutty, bad.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

PLATE THE FORKS!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 10:06 PM~5962544
> *PLATE THE FORKS BITCH!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 10:37 PM~5962383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY FULL PICS OF THIS TRIKE???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 10:13 PM~5962615
> *ANY FULL PICS OF THIS TRIKE???
> *


it looks like this now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

awesome pics, i miss my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 06:33 AM~5963745
> *awesome pics, i miss my  bike
> *


Whens the new one coming out?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm hoping in about 6-7 months


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 10:25 PM~5962683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: jackass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:09 PM~5962180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the 75 raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 14 2006, 09:09 AM~5964579
> *is that the 75 raul.
> *


I dont know. Thats an old pic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:25 PM~5962683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID U TAKE THIS PIC?WAZ IT IN SAC?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 11:16 AM~5965487
> *DID U TAKE THIS PIC?WAZ IT IN SAC?
> *


Thats on 99, south of elk grove after Grant Line Road. After you go under thhe train tracks, this dumbass rolled his truck.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my buddy moved to elk grove. he said theres hella fights down there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what happend to the eligal aliens in the truck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 14 2006, 11:40 AM~5965580
> *my buddy moved to elk grove. he said theres hella fights down there.
> *


There aint nothing but rich people down there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know my friend moved down there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

forgot the school? i think it was franklin high not sure.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5965617
> *There aint nothing but rich people down there.
> *


BINGO!!!!


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5965810
> *BINGO!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 12:36 PM~5965552
> *Thats on 99, south of elk grove after Grant Line Road. After you go under thhe train tracks, this dumbass rolled his truck.
> *


DAM...WAT A DUMASS....LOOKS LIKE HES A ROCK COLLECTOR.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 02:42 PM~5966131
> * DAM...WAT A DUMASS....LOOKS LIKE HES A ROCK COLLECTOR.
> *


thats bobby hill he mustve seen the virgin mary on multiple rocks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i wonder who this is ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmmm....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a str8 bitch move to cover your face........


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

im guessin is eric with those bonnie ass hands.......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TAKE THA MASK OFF!THERE AINT NUN 2B SCARED OF!PERO THAT AINT ME CUZ HU EVER THAT IZ......IZ WITE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its a girl


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look what came in today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 03:56 PM~5975030
> *look what came in today
> 
> 
> ...


for pete's sake


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you got the same ones i got wtf


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what u mea same ones for cryin out loud u have pro hopper pump?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When I went to his house I saw four pumps. I didnt know they were his.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah its a secret


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin bully im goin to be ready to nose up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i forgot the comp blocks are fuckin 1/2 presure and 3/8 return so i forgot to order my fittings for 1/2 i just did tho hope i get em this week


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 05:04 PM~5975101
> *fuckin bully im goin to be ready to nose up
> *


CUTTYS MAD.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 05:04 PM~5975101
> *fuckin bully im goin to be ready to nose up
> *


BRING IT I GOT 2 LIL MOTORCYCLE BATTERYS ON THE BACK,IAM BROBITALY GOING TO BREAK MY FENDERS SO I GOT TO MAKE SOMETHING TO STOP IT FROM HITTING MY FENDERS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i have my pressure gauge to really work no after i put air in my tank i bet raul is wanting to hook up his shit now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

MY TRIKE IS GOING TO SHIT ON CUTTYS










:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If I were you I would put those two pumps in that cutless.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 05:14 PM~5975158
> *If I were you I would put those two pumps in that cutless.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 04:59 PM~5975058
> *for pete's sake
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all done im orderin the green parts for my green bikes pump


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 07:19 PM~5975919
> *all done im orderin the green parts for my green bikes pump
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SON


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 01:30 AM~5962330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shyt is small :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 15 2006, 07:35 PM~5976027
> *dam that shyt is small :0  :0
> *


AND TITE! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah but it looked huge in pics and magazines....but fo sho its tight


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 07:19 PM~5975919
> *all done im orderin the green parts for my green bikes pump
> 
> 
> ...


U GONNA PINNSTRIPE IT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats going to look tight with all the white dots.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 15 2006, 06:36 PM~5974871
> *i wonder who this is ???
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 16 2006, 11:24 PM~5983755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why did u put a k in sic


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5974871
> *i wonder who this is ???
> 
> 
> ...


who's the red ninja? :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

?? i found him in photo bucket couple of nights ago i though it was funny but its not funny i guess


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RfcKR6S8Sk
gangsta


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2006, 12:42 AM~5984255
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RfcKR6S8Sk
> gangsta
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i THINK THE PIC AND THE VIDEO ARE THE SAME PERSON


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sometimes i wish i was raised in the hood so i can fully understand but what ever the punks around here are some fake ass dudes .. except the black dues fuck that man they some ruth less fuckers man  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpK0JSMFo20


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2006, 10:02 PM~5984388
> *i THINK THE PIC AND THE VIDEO ARE THE SAME PERSON
> *


i dont know thats alot fucken red for sure i think they look like x mas lights i dont know ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 17 2006, 01:10 AM~5984423
> *sometimes i wish i was raised in the hood so i can fully understand but what ever the punks around here are some fake ass dudes .. except the black dues fuck that man they some ruth less fuckers man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpK0JSMFo20
> *


those whit boyz make fun of every video,I seen them make fun of a kimbo fight also


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man they start them young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKzKfj1tdP0...related&search=


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2006, 01:19 AM~5984480
> *man they start them young
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKzKfj1tdP0...related&search=
> *


was that actually a kid? looked like some doll :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

someone was asking for a pic of this bike recently


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Someone please post 16inch bikes with 20inch parts


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i knew this guy looked familiar :ugh:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 18 2006, 06:19 AM~5992992
> *i knew this guy looked familiar :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS WAT I LOOKD LIKE AT GRADUATION.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2006, 09:47 AM~5993937
> *THATS WAT I LOOKD LIKE AT GRADUATION.
> *


matching dickies shirt and pants?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 18 2006, 09:51 AM~5993978
> *matching dickies shirt and pants?
> *


  AND CORTEZ'S


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2006, 09:53 AM~5993996
> * AND CORTEZ'S
> *


cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I rock the red dikies all day I got bout 3 pair


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KOOL!I GOT THE WHITE ONES RED ONES BLACK ONES KAKI ONES GREY ONES AND BROWN.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2006, 12:50 PM~5994436
> *KOOL!I GOT THE WHITE ONES RED ONES BLACK ONES KAKI ONES GREY ONES AND BROWN.
> *


I want some brown and some grey
I dont trust the white


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!THERE ALL GUD...I AINT TRIPPIN...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 01:00 PM~5994510
> *I want some brown and some grey
> I dont trust the white
> *


ill prolly bust my ass ian get the whit dirty


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i mostly wear my grey and kaki some time the black. i also got sum charcoal one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 01:11 PM~5994592
> *i mostly wear my grey and kaki some time the black. i also got sum charcoal one.
> *


dickies black tee and some g nikes allday


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I ALWAYS WEAR THE RED ONES TO THE CAR SHOWZ.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got the shorts too! love em


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont like shorts 

i wear my dickys with old scool addidas.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 01:23 PM~5994693
> *i dont like shorts
> 
> i wear my dickys with old scool addidas.
> *


cant go wrong wit da shell tops or chucks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

iknow i like my grey and black charlie brown shirt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I GOT HELLA DICKIES....AND THE TOPS....AND I GOTTA STICK WITH KSWISS AND CORTEZ'S....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant go wrong with shelltoes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dickies ,benz and nike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

jordans,chukes, and babes


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 04:38 PM~5996743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 04:38 PM~5996743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u buy them like that or had mike and them make them???looks good, u going to do what auto said?????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got the rest of my chromed fittings for my pump im put it together tomrow and give it a test run


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 18 2006, 03:40 PM~5996760
> *did u buy them like that or had mike and them make them???looks good, u going to do what auto said?????
> *


Mike did them for me. The look bad. THANKS MIKE!!! :wave: Nena already said she would make them for me. I just have to get the stuff to her.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 18 2006, 03:39 PM~5996752
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 04:48 PM~5996824
> *Mike did them for me. The look bad. THANKS MIKE!!!  :wave:  Nena already said she would make them for me. I just have to get the stuff to her.
> *


  iam going to have to hit up mike for some upholstery


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 09:38 AM~5996743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are they for ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 18 2006, 04:20 PM~5996975
> *What are they for ?
> *


I will show you guys when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 06:04 PM~5997173
> *I will show you guys when its done.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its for his new pimp shirt hes gettin buttons to match his bike upholstery


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 05:16 PM~5997257
> *its for his new pimp shirt hes gettin buttons to match his  bike upholstery
> *


Thats exactly correct.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look what came in with my order of fittings


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5997530
> *look what came in with my order of fittings
> 
> 
> ...


HERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 05:58 PM~5997530
> *look what came in with my order of fittings
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thanks but i got plenty of them


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think im make a house call with my trike to rauls house


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 06:22 PM~5997615
> *i think im make a house call with my trike to rauls house
> *


why


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i just wana show off my new comp pump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul sounds like he aint have hot poon in a long time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 06:27 PM~5997642
> *raul sounds like he aint have hot poon in a long time
> *


does your mom count? :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CAN I SMELL YOUR FINGERS???? :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 06:28 PM~5997652
> *does your mom count?  :roflmao:
> *


play nice :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2006, 11:16 AM~5994632
> *I ALWAYS WEAR THE RED ONES TO THE CAR SHOWZ.
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop time :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2006, 06:47 PM~5997740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Are they all yours?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2006, 06:47 PM~5997740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam foo hook me up wit one  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
helicopter capowned!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MORE PIC FOR ME TOO DO.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 07:01 PM~5997815
> *MORE PIC FOR ME TOO DO.....
> *


Do this one. i found on myspace.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 07:56 PM~5997782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2006, 07:47 PM~5997740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 10:38 PM~5999134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id fuck the one up on the desk


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

i'd fuck her on the desk


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cutty we all know u would fuck the one in the chair frist


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NICE DOILLIE!!!!!!!
MOVE OUT OF YOUR MOMMAS HOUSE ALREADY BOY!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

rofl waffle's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cutty will fuck anything that moves.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

true!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 11:34 PM~5999116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hes on a flying carpet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty got owned.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

cluttered mess^^^


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I bet it looks bad ass in person.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 19 2006, 03:32 PM~6001576
> *I bet it looks bad ass in person.
> *


:thumbsup: 

it does when the front is gettin up off the ground


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

it looks good now but its cluttered... you should take off the mufflers and atennas but just a sugestion


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cutty your pump looks good


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

but too make the pump better...should of went adex...... :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 19 2006, 04:33 PM~6001780
> *but too make the pump better...should of went adex...... :thumbsup:
> *


ya that is next im savin up for


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 08:54 AM~6001464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now all you need is a new frame :biggrin: and some fenders


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no just fenders..really soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 19 2006, 06:12 PM~6002243
> *Now all you need is a new frame  :biggrin: and some fenders
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul think its funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pm sent back


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 07:48 PM~6002436
> *pm sent
> *


u got home fast


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 19 2006, 06:50 PM~6002447
> *u got home fast
> *


fucker speeds everywhere he goes thats why rosa wont ride with him anywhere


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

see yall 2morrow bout to go have a beer or 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 19 2006, 06:50 PM~6002447
> *u got home fast
> *


Yeah, I stopped at another members house on the way home and droppped somethings off. He wasnt there so I just came home.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 07:54 PM~6002484
> *Yeah, I stopped at another members house on the way home  and droppped somethings off. He wasnt there so I just came home.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got alot of things done today. I will talk to you in chat.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6011837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The good ole days.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

RAUL NEEDS A BIGGER SHIRT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 02:16 PM~6011853
> *RAUL NEEDS A BIGGER SHIRT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I hope more people are in that pic this year.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:16 PM~6011861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I hope more people are in that pic this year.
> *


ME TOO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:16 PM~6011861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I hope more people are in that pic this year.
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what show was that?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 03:18 PM~6011877
> *what show was that?
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 02:18 PM~6011877
> *what show was that?
> *


Super show last year. I cant believe all the things that have changed in a year.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:19 PM~6011882
> *Super show last year. I cant believe all the things that have changed in a year.
> *


DITTO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 03:19 PM~6011881
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT
> *


u mad ***??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul shirt to small nice goin lil criminal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6012352
> *raul shirt to small nice goin lil criminal
> *


cuttys mad he didnt go to the super show.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

il b there this year with a specail girl freind i wont tell who just make it a suprize


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6012468
> *il b there this year with a specail girl freind i wont tell who just make it a suprize
> *


see, pissed.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 04:49 PM~6012468
> *il b there this year with a specail girl freind i wont tell who just make it a suprize
> *


your blow up doll dont count has a girl freind :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 04:49 PM~6012468
> *il b there this year with a specail girl freind i wont tell who just make it a suprize
> *


UR MOM DONT COUNT CUTTY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not that fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 05:32 PM~6013433
> *damn
> *


raul is goin to like it im have to tell him hands off :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:33 PM~6013439
> *raul is goin to like it im have to tell him hands off :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill flat out kick billys ass oh wiat hes not goin to vegas


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:39 PM~6013492
> *ill flat out kick billys ass oh wiat hes not goin to vegas
> *


DONT GET MAD THATS JUST ONE LESS PLACE MY TRIKE IS GOING TO BEAT U :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will kick ur trike over and spray fuck sur all over it in spray paint


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

AAW CUTTY YOU DONT LIKE RAULS HOMIES?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 05:33 PM~6013439
> *raul is goin to like it im have to tell him hands off :angry:
> *


whats his name?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS A DRAG QUEEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sick of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:00 PM~6013702
> *im sick of it
> *


whats wrong?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CUTTYS HAVING A BAD DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

every one is pickin on me


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 07:11 PM~6013818
> *every one is pickin on me
> *


BECAUSE ERIC IS GONE :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6013818
> *every one is pickin on me
> *


What?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE ANGEL OF DEATH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTY WISHES HE HAD SOME OF THESE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 09:23 PM~6014786
> *CUTTY WISHES HE HAD SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT R THEY???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 09:24 PM~6014792
> *WHAT R THEY???
> *


THEY ARE BACKING PLATES.....THEY GO ON HYDRO PUMPS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 08:23 PM~6014786
> *CUTTY WISHES HE HAD SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 09:26 PM~6014803
> *THEY ARE BACKING PLATES.....THEY GO ON HYDRO PUMPS
> *


CUTTYS MISSING OUT...IDIOT BOUGHT THE OTHER ONES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 09:29 PM~6014820
> *CUTTYS MISSING OUT...IDIOT BOUGHT THE OTHER ONES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

R U GETTING THEM PLATED????R THEY 4 U OR A MEMBER?????


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2006, 07:47 PM~5997740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, when are the bike plaques gonna get here?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will get some of them plates


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 12:11 PM~6013818
> *every one is pickin on me
> *


  I feel bad for you... almost


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6013818
> *every one is pickin on me
> *


because your the weakest link of the herd. everyone picks on you cause you do some dumb shit,but you should know we just fukin wit you,not like we hate you or anything. i also feel bad for cutty.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 22 2006, 06:25 AM~6016218
> *because your the weakest link of the herd. everyone picks on you cause you do some dumb shit,but you should know we just fukin wit you,not like we hate you or anything. i also feel bad for cutty.
> *


ok.......................suck his dick and hill forgive you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 01:19 AM~6011882
> *Super show last year. I cant believe all the things that have changed in a year.
> *


Finest Kreations broke up, TonyO got a new hat, Wimmone hasn't been online, Rec busted out, everyone's stepping up their game......

This year will be pretty good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2006, 07:56 AM~6016886
> *Finest Kreations broke up,  TonyO got a new hat, Wimmone hasn't been online, Rec busted out, everyone's stepping up their game......
> 
> This year will be pretty good.
> *


Wimones been working on his cars. Hes got some good ones.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://whitetrashkustoms.com/houseofhack.html


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

NICE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 21 2006, 09:53 PM~6014969
> *Hey bro, when are the bike plaques gonna get here?
> *


SOON BROTHER, REAL SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2006, 08:56 AM~6016886
> *Finest Kreations broke up,  TonyO got a new hat, Wimmone hasn't been online, Rec busted out, everyone's stepping up their game......
> 
> This year will be pretty good.
> *


MY BIKE GOT STOLEN,


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

it was a preety cool bike too..but you got a better one now so just memories stay......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES CUTTY ALL EXCITED AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im back from school.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 22 2006, 05:54 PM~6020416
> *im back from school.
> *


OK HERE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 04:51 PM~6020388
> *HERES CUTTY ALL EXCITED AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you i aprecate it great music!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 06:05 PM~6020496
> *thank you i aprecate it great music!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THAT FOOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 05:38 PM~6020731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I FORGOT ABOUT THAT FOOL
> *


i did to till i seen that pic foo haha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TERRIFIC.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

splendid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awsome


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES SIC 713 ALL EXCITED :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 06:52 PM~6021274
> *HERES SIC 713 ALL EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 07:52 PM~6021274
> *HERES SIC 713 ALL EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 WAT IZ IT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will show you when its done.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 07:52 PM~6021274
> *HERES SIC 713 ALL EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


heres me gettin stuck in ur moms butt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahaha


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its a big bag lie santa has his going to be giveing a full bag of whoop ass ??? @ vegas ?!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i know what it is :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 12:49 PM~6033847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 24 2006, 04:29 PM~6035653
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


4SALE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuckin cutty tryin to be the cool guy!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HERES BILLY.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya right u know thats u billy tryin to holla at all the guys ***


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is that goin be ur bike display?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls takin off his glasses


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 05:48 PM~6036162
> *is that goin be ur bike display?
> *


HOW DID U NO?
:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 04:49 PM~6036177
> *rauls takin off his glasses
> *


I always do that before I beat down little bitches.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that was un called for raul


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 05:52 PM~6036197
> *that was un called for raul
> *


CUTTY'S GUNA SHAT HIS DIAPER.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont have a diaper that is billy member


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH YE4....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 05:51 PM~6036189
> *I always do that before I beat down little bitches.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy joined the dikes on bikes BC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 07:52 PM~6037188
> *billy joined the dikes on bikes BC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 06:52 PM~6037188
> *billy joined the dikes on bikes BC
> *


and your the president.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop u are the prez billy is a vice prez and raul is just a member


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CUTTY LIL GUY AND THE PREZ HES THE VICE PREZ AND YOUR THE PREZ MUST OF FELL OVER ON YOUR BIKE TO MUCH.....RETARD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuk no billy. :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 04:36 PM~6036109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why the fuck do you ahve three phones and why is there a dude on one of them


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 05:46 PM~6020356
> *SOON BROTHER, REAL SOON
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 11:45 AM~6042002
> *why the fuck do you ahve three phones and why is there a dude on one of them
> *


ONE 4 EACH USE....AND CUZ I WAZ PLAYIN VIDEO BRO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 25 2006, 11:51 AM~6042035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a full bike pic?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

no dont ask for it is so crappy is a shit-o-cycle.......


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 12:49 PM~6033847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 07:56 PM~6044855
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 06:56 PM~6044855
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with sic with this one the light dont look so great its just youre run of the mill swapmeet light hope you didnt pay more than 30 bucks for it :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 11:06 PM~6046160
> *i agree with sic with this one the light dont look so great its just youre run of the mill swapmeet light hope you didnt pay more than 30 bucks for it  :uh:
> *


he payed more than 100 for it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its kool cutty..... but i still think ingraveing looks the best with two tone chrome


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 25 2006, 10:09 PM~6046179
> *he payed more than 100 for it
> *


ripped off !!!!!!!!!!! you should just gone to cortez !!!!!! with that schwinn one you have it would of been worth more at the end


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2006, 12:13 PM~6042207
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE NEW AND IMPROVED LOWLYSTICS TRIKE?? THIS FRAME S BETTER THEN THE OTHER ONE HE HAD A T SOCIOS SHOW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 10:06 PM~6046160
> *i agree with sic with this one the light dont look so great its just youre run of the mill swapmeet light hope you didnt pay more than 30 bucks for it  :uh:
> *


i paid 100 for the lite n a engraved extended crown with shipping priority :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

un called for noe plus its old news


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm sorry


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 07:56 PM~6044855
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...












cutty this is what i was talking about how the gold and chrome make the ingraving look better  but yours is still hella nice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I WANT THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

see cutty you could of got youre schwinn light like mine for 45 bucks gold and chromed  and its a schwinn but anyways now you have to get more engraving :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U GOT ALL THAT DONE 4 $45?????????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 12:13 PM~6048313
> *U GOT ALL THAT DONE 4 $45?????????
> *


no cuttys has a way diffrent light than mine and no that light would cost like 120 aorund there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i have the crown coming too


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

now you should get a sprocket from bone collecter and bam youre ready to go !!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HE HAS ENGRAVED PARTS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i can engrave i just need to practice more often.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THERE GOSE BILLYS BIKE. IS THAT IN A LAKE OR A RIVER?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

billy ghost rode his bike into a lake..
damn hyphy moement drowned


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 26 2006, 08:05 AM~6047268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 02:17 PM~6048559
> *billy ghost rode his bike into a lake..
> damn hyphy moement drowned
> *


the bay area got the better side of me that day.....i was going 18 dumie and shit yadidimean!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 02:48 PM~6049000
> *the bay area got the better side of me that day.....i was going 18 dumie and shit yadidimean!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2006, 04:58 PM~6049321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my cousin's bike and im getting mine ready for a parade comeing up


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i got a ??? ive been wondering for those people that use 20" schwinn frames with 16 " wheels does the frame scrape or does it seat low enough where the sprocket passes ???????? please if you can help me out some one has to know and no i cant try it because i dont have 16" size rims thats why iam asking ??????????? hey art is youre frame a 20" (and sorry art for useing youre bike for this )


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6050657
> *i got a ??? ive been wondering for those people that use 20" schwinn frames with 16 " wheels does the frame scrape or does it seat low enough where the sprocket passes ???????? please if you can help me out some one has to know and no i cant try it because i dont have 16" size rims thats why iam asking ???????????  hey art is youre frame a 20"  (and sorry art for useing youre bike for this )
> 
> *


ive done 16s with 20 inch frames. you still have plenty of clearance if you use a 3-1/2 crank or a pixie crank


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 26 2006, 08:35 PM~6050678
> *ive done 16s with 20 inch frames. you still have plenty of clearance if you use a 3-1/2 crank or a pixie crank
> *


thats what i was thinking but i was worried that the sprocket wont pass but it would be okay right ???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## prking37 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5045992
> *Its the spring for the fork for this frame.  :biggrin:  Feel free to ad any pics you want to share.
> 
> 
> ...


Did u make that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prking37_@Aug 27 2006, 08:17 AM~6052348
> *Did u make that?
> *


No, The guy who made my handlebars made it. I havent talked to him about it so I dont know if hes working on it or what.


----------



## prking37 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 11:21 AM~6052357
> *No, The guy who made my handlebars made it. I havent talked to him about it so I dont know if hes working on it or what.
> *


Is he a member of this messageboard?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prking37_@Aug 27 2006, 08:27 AM~6052381
> *Is he a member of this messageboard?
> *


nope.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 26 2006, 08:15 AM~6047150
> *i paid 100 for the lite n a engraved extended crown with shipping priority  :biggrin:
> *


CUTTY WANTS TO BE LIKE ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6052385
> *CUTTY WANTS TO BE LIKE ME
> *


X300


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6052385
> *CUTTY WANTS TO BE LIKE ME
> *


i do fool :uh:


----------



## prking37 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 11:29 AM~6052384
> *nope.
> *


damn, alright, thnx.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prking37_@Aug 27 2006, 08:50 AM~6052446
> *damn, alright, thnx.
> *


Were you looking to have him make you a frame? 
What kind of frame are you looking to make? 
How much can you spend on a frame? 
Where are you located?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets play a million questions


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 09:10 AM~6052331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: evey body was sleeping , but sic wasent :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. that shit was crazy last night.. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 28 2006, 10:39 PM~6059773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Socios, whatever happened to this bike? Is he still working on it? :dunno: That's a bad ass frame on there :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 27 2006, 07:30 AM~6050657
> *i got a ??? ive been wondering for those people that use 20" schwinn frames with 16 " wheels does the frame scrape or does it seat low enough where the sprocket passes ???????? please if you can help me out some one has to know and no i cant try it because i dont have 16" size rims thats why iam asking ???????????  hey art is youre frame a 20"  (and sorry art for useing youre bike for this )
> 
> 
> ...



Creamator is a 16" Frame. I've seen it in person, its not a 20"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

it seemed pretty random


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2006, 07:09 PM~6062110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WAT THEY SAID TO CUTTY


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2006, 07:09 PM~6062110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHHAHAHAHAHHHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6059982
> *Creamator is a 16" Frame.  I've seen it in person, its not a 20"
> *


ya !! wow iam sorry art i swear i read that , that youre frame was an 20" frame shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6059962
> *Socios,  whatever happened to this bike?  Is he still working on it?  :dunno:  That's a bad ass frame on there :thumbsup:
> *


I dont even want to talk about it. But I was looking for the second pic. Thanks Noe.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## elpajaro81 (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2006, 11:41 PM~6063469
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully with my new bike i will have more pics like these :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2006, 06:31 AM~6064886
> *hopefully with my new bike i will have more pics like these :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

did you get best accesories with that?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 29 2006, 01:15 PM~6066682
> *did you get best accesories with that?
> *


i lost to a chrome bike  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2006, 11:17 AM~6066691
> *i lost to a chrome bike  :biggrin:
> *


with accesories. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

one day i won't have to worry about losing to chrome bikes :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 29 2006, 01:33 PM~6067229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cleaned on of my rims today. All I had was some shit called Simple Green and it worked pretty good. The only bad thing about it is the chemical smell.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

simple green is some good shit..i wish i had chrome wheels


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

maybe I should pick some of that up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 05:02 PM~6068677
> *simple green is some good shit..i wish i had chrome wheels
> *


I need to get some more. I only had a little bit and i used it up on one rim. It does a good job so if anyone wants to clean there rims, I recommend it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6068707
> *I need to get some more. I only had a little bit and i used it up on one rim. It does a good job so if anyone wants to clean there rims, I recommend it.
> *


yeah.. i need to give all my chrome a good cleaning..i be too lazy to clean all them big ass parts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

100 PAGES FUCKERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 07:11 PM~6069152
> *great
> *


DID YOU FIX YOUR FLAT TIRE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah. The stupid nipple pinched the tube when I aired it up last time. The Rim strip didnt work so I wrapped it in electrical tape so it wont move around. I cleaned the white wall so Im waiting for that to dry.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 07:17 PM~6069190
> *Yeah. The stupid nipple pinched the tube when I aired it up last time. The Rim strip didnt work so I wrapped it in electrical tape so it wont move around. I cleaned the white wall so Im waiting for that to dry.
> *


what did u use to clean them???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 06:26 PM~6069260
> *what did u use to clean them???
> *


I used that bleach white stuff.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

u know what else works good is "goofoff" works good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:07 PM~6069460
> *u know what else works good is "goofoff" works good
> *


I have some of that stuff. I knew I should have tried it.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2006, 07:31 AM~6064886
> *hopefully with my new bike i will have more pics like these :biggrin:
> *


you talk like that bike is gaurbage. so what you lost to a chrome bike once. your bike is nice as hell, one of my faborites. you have a classy mix of chrome and gold, its put together well, and its pleasing to the eye. I know you said that you retiered the bike, but I just wanna let you know, that I think your bike is the shit, I wish more show bikes looked as clean and detailed as yours. hell, all your missin is some murals, pin striping and mabey some engraving, and you'd be a sweep's contender in my book. well good luck with the new one, Im sure it WILL be bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 29 2006, 08:47 PM~6069749
> *you talk like that bike is gaurbage.  so what you lost to a chrome bike once. your bike is nice as hell, one of my faborites. you have a classy mix of chrome and gold, its put together well, and its pleasing to the eye. I know you said that you retiered the bike, but I just wanna let you know, that I think your bike is the shit, I wish more show bikes looked as clean and detailed as yours. hell, all your missin is some murals, pin striping and mabey some engraving, and you'd be a sweep's contender in my book. well good luck with the new one, Im sure it WILL be bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


TRANSLATION: "I want to bone you."


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 29 2006, 09:19 PM~6069903
> *TRANSLATION: "I want to bone you."
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
yall some fools


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 07:05 PM~6068707
> *I need to get some more. I only had a little bit and i used it up on one rim. It does a good job so if anyone wants to clean there rims, I recommend it.
> *


is that the one you spray and then you rinse off? i cleaned my rims on sunday also and used some spray that comes in a green bottle, but don't know what it's called


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 29 2006, 09:47 PM~6069749
> *you talk like that bike is gaurbage.  so what you lost to a chrome bike once. your bike is nice as hell, one of my faborites. you have a classy mix of chrome and gold, its put together well, and its pleasing to the eye. I know you said that you retiered the bike, but I just wanna let you know, that I think your bike is the shit, I wish more show bikes looked as clean and detailed as yours. hell, all your missin is some murals, pin striping and mabey some engraving, and you'd be a sweep's contender in my book. well good luck with the new one, Im sure it WILL be bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


WHOA!! :uh: 

thanks man, i honestly appreciate what you say about my bike. i don't mean to sound like the chrome bike is garbage, i guess it's more the judges fault. i have been into bikes since i was about 15 and have seen them evolve into what they are now. i guess i know a lot more about bikes than the judges down here and sometimes it's frustrating. don't mean to sound big headed, it's just the truth.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 30 2006, 06:47 AM~6071738
> *is that the one you spray and then you rinse off?  i cleaned my rims on sunday also and used some spray that comes in a green bottle, but don't know what it's called
> *


Thats it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is for u eric always buggin bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When are you going to get everything else engraved to match?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 04:41 PM~6075464
> *When are you going to get everything else engraved to match?
> *


soon i will this is a good start


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 04:44 PM~6075492
> *soon i will this is a good start
> *


can i do your mirrors im prety good at engraving.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 30 2006, 04:58 PM~6075596
> *can i do your mirrors im prety good at engraving.
> *


lol lets see some pics foo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 05:00 PM~6075614
> *lol lets see some pics foo
> *


ill try too take a sample at streetlow ok buddy.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Chicos Tacos EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how many times u goin to post that pic asshole


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

added piping to my upholstery


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:16 PM~6075728
> *how many times u goin to post that pic asshole
> *


as many times as i fuken want i need to take a new clerer pic of this shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2006, 05:13 PM~6075707
> *Chicos Tacos EL PASO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


why you vomit on your tacos cochino.





they look like straight up SHIT!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

they do but they taste so damn good


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:19 PM~6075754
> *added piping to my upholstery
> 
> 
> ...


U SHOULD HAVE DONE IT BLUE AND JUST USED 3 BUTTONS INSTEAD OF 4


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 30 2006, 05:45 PM~6075918
> *U SHOULD HAVE DONE IT BLUE AND JUST USED 3 BUTTONS INSTEAD OF 4
> *


thats sumthin eric would do not me fool :uh:


----------



## j-mcfly (Aug 17, 2006)

shit or tacos, looks good whatever it is! yeah, maybe 3 buttons might look better.



check out www.battleaxecycles.com THANKS!


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:19 PM~6075754
> *added piping to my upholstery
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like something a senile grandmother would make in a nursing home. She would give it to you and say, "I made a steering wheel cozy for your bicycle!" And then you'd put it on your bike because you'd feel obligated, and you knew you wouldn't have to wait long before she was dead and you could take it off.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 30 2006, 09:23 PM~6076146
> *That looks like something a senile grandmother would make in a nursing home.  She would give it to you and say, "I made a steering wheel cozy for your bicycle!"  And then you'd put it on your bike because you'd feel obligated, and you knew you wouldn't have to wait long before she was dead and you could take it off.
> *


HAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 30 2006, 06:23 PM~6076146
> *That looks like something a senile grandmother would make in a nursing home.  She would give it to you and say, "I made a steering wheel cozy for your bicycle!"  And then you'd put it on your bike because you'd feel obligated, and you knew you wouldn't have to wait long before she was dead and you could take it off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 30 2006, 07:23 PM~6076146
> *That looks like something a senile grandmother would make in a nursing home.  She would give it to you and say, "I made a steering wheel cozy for your bicycle!"  And then you'd put it on your bike because you'd feel obligated, and you knew you wouldn't have to wait long before she was dead and you could take it off.
> *


damn..
i say we pinned this as the funniest shit ever in this topic.. lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 30 2006, 07:51 AM~6071768
> * i guess i know a lot more about bikes than the judges down here and sometimes it's frustrating. don't mean to sound big headed, it's just the truth.
> *


 :uh: been down that road before. what can you do. :angry: Ive lost to stock ass bikes before with rusty chrome just because they knew someone. oh well, I still got my 98 sweeps trophy though. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 29 2006, 09:19 PM~6069903
> *TRANSLATION: "I want to bone you."
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: *** boy...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i guess noone seen white interior in cars with piping :uh: :uh:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 08:12 PM~6076382
> *i guess noone seen white interior in cars with piping  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Naw, I love that scheme for car interiors, but then it's tight vinyl/leather, and not so "puffy" lookin'. No offense to yours specifically, I just don't like upholstery on anything other than seats, and even then I only like vinyl/leather, and only if it's done right.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my green pump


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 05:58 PM~6082195
> *my green pump
> 
> 
> ...


its better than red


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sic cutty
2 bad that shade dont match with the bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 05:21 PM~6082298
> *fuken sic cutty
> 2 bad that shade dont match with the bike
> *


it will look fine eric the red pump matches the upholdery on my trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my seat done


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 05:58 PM~6082195
> *my green pump
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO I LIKE THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to be ready for the show?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 11:32 PM~6083998
> *Are you going to be ready for the show?
> *


YUP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 10:32 PM~6083998
> *Are you going to be ready for the show?
> *


i am too i got everything in the mail just in time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got today off work to get everything loaded up for tomrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 07:06 AM~6085139
> *got today off work to get everything loaded up for tomrow
> *


Make sure you take a pic of alll three bikes in the truck.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 07:09 AM~6085148
> *Make sure you take a pic of alll three bikes in the truck.
> *


im taken 2 trucks one is goin to have my trike and one is goin to have the other 2 bikes i found a way to stand 2 bikes up in the tahoe so it should be better this time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 07:18 AM~6085190
> *im taken 2 trucks one is goin to have my trike and one is goin to have the other 2 bikes i found a way to stand 2 bikes up in the tahoe so it should be better this time
> *


damn. I could have fit all that shit in my jeep. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:06 AM~6085139
> *got today off work to get everything loaded up for tomrow
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 07:21 AM~6085208
> *damn. I could have fit all that shit in my jeep.  :biggrin:
> *


and things would be broken foool :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got a quote from cortez engraving so i might be gettin some more shit done after street low


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:24 AM~6085225
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 07:28 AM~6085253
> *i got a quote from cortez engraving so i might be gettin some more shit done after street low
> *


How much?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

around 200 for speedo case,back of mirrors ,goose neck little bullet lites in chrome i think so more parts cant member


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

look at the topic i just posted help out


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

look at the topic i just posted help out


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

look at the topic i just posted help out


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

look at the topic i just posted help out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, ok., slowdown buddy.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

take it easy cowboy


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

my bad buddy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6085326
> *around 200 for speedo case,back of mirrors ,goose neck little bullet lites in chrome i think so more parts cant member
> *


YOU MEAN LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:49 AM~6085455
> *YOU MEAN LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya danny if u goin to sell them ill get them from u
and switch them out on my mirrors i got here fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:59 AM~6085513
> *ya danny if u goin to sell them ill get them from u
> and switch them out on my mirrors i got here fool
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

and one for the upholstery haterz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SHEESH!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

WOW I APRECAITE IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:01 AM~6085533
> *and one for the upholstery haterz
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone photoshop the upholstry red?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no fool its white and it looks tight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:06 AM~6085559
> *no fool its white and it looks tight
> *


I guess somepeople have to learn the hard way.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:08 AM~6085576
> *I guess somepeople have to learn the hard way.
> *


im mad i bet half of the people that see it like it n other half dont its just persinal taste


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:09 AM~6085582
> *im mad i bet half of the people that see it like it n other half dont its just persinal taste
> *


Its not horrable to where I want to set it on fire or anything but it would look better the other way.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:12 AM~6085597
> *Its not horrable to where I want to set it on fire or anything but it would look better the other way.
> *


lets test the waters and see how many compliment it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i think it looks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:13 AM~6085606
> *lets test the waters and see how many compliment it
> *


make a poll.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

it has way to many acesorys.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 1 2006, 08:18 AM~6085641
> *it has way to many acesorys.
> *


im the acessory king


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:31 AM~6085756
> *im the acessory king
> *


And the cozy queen! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

cutty iam about to send you some fucken covers for free for youre bike so you can see how its done you fucken cooter !!!! but i hate red i would rather take a dump on it !!!! j/p cutty ? 



you should of made it with that bandana crap material instead of the white !!?? ya that would be great red material instead of the white and then make white buttons and pipeing but all in that bandana materail just my opion !!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i think it looks good the way it is. it would have been cool if the upholstrey was diamond tucked with those buttons but it still looks good i think


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

YA !!! cutty would make a great house wife ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 1 2006, 11:31 PM~6090335
> *YA !!! cutty would make a great house wife ??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Now i'm kinda curious. what does the actual seat look like??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:31 AM~6085756
> *im the acessory king
> *


no bish. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 2 2006, 12:31 AM~6090335
> *YA !!! cutty would make a great house wife ??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:13 AM~6085606
> *lets test the waters and see how many compliment it
> *


GIVE ME THE BIKE AND UR PROBLEMS END :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 3 2006, 07:08 AM~6092674
> *GIVE ME THE BIKE AND UR PROBLEMS END :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I LOVE GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 04:22 PM~6110645
> *I LOVE GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


GAWDAMN
thats nice uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 5 2006, 04:48 PM~6110841
> *GAWDAMN
> thats nice uffin:
> *


THANK YOU BUT YOU HAVENT SEEN NOTHING YET


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 04:57 PM~6110955
> *THANK YOU BUT YOU HAVENT SEEN NOTHING YET
> *


 do you offer good plating services?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 03:22 PM~6110645
> *I LOVE GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its alright,


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 5 2006, 05:00 PM~6110995
> * do you offer good plating services?
> *


I TRY TO


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

a kickstand for a trike? well, hell why not. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 5 2006, 05:52 PM~6111390
> *a kickstand for a trike? well, hell why not.  :biggrin:
> *


Its not for danny, its fot theLowriderr_69 i think.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 5 2006, 07:17 PM~6111949
> *Its not for danny, its fot theLowriderr_69 i think.
> *


NOPE THEY ARE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS WAS A BITCH TO PUT ON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE REGULAR SCREWS FIT PERFECT FOR THIS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SEAT CLAMP FIT FINE


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

looks mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 09:36 PM~6113549
> *THE REGULAR SCREWS FIT PERFECT FOR THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i fucken love gold tooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 6 2006, 12:25 AM~6113897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get something like this done?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 10:34 PM~6113538
> *THIS WAS A BITCH TO PUT ON
> 
> 
> ...


Cherry on the sunday. 
And to all of those who disagreed, this picture clearly states the rear layout is curved, best way to tell if its a schwinn, because most cut out the kickstand fittting.

Billy's frame was a good example to show the bar also.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 07:57 PM~6115528
> *Where can I get something like this done?
> *


Go to Ace Hardware! I've seen them selling twisted plexiglass stock rods that you can bend and shape yourself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 08:57 AM~6115528
> *Where can I get something like this done?
> *


I made that. Its lalove's and I dont think hes using it anymore.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 09:59 AM~6115547
> *Go to Ace Hardware!  I've seen them selling twisted plexiglass stock rods that you can bend and shape yourself.
> *


Well, I was thinking of doing a steering wheel, or even a scissor lift.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:01 AM~6115559
> *I made that. Its lalove's and I dont think hes using it anymore.
> *


Is it hard to work with, whats the solidity?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 09:58 AM~6115540
> *Cherry on the sunday.
> And to all of those who disagreed, this picture clearly states the rear layout is curved, best way to tell if its a schwinn, because most cut out the kickstand fittting.
> 
> ...


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 10:02 AM~6115570
> *Well, I was thinking of doing a steering wheel, or even a scissor lift.
> *


Scissor lifts look so damn stupid :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 09:04 AM~6115580
> *Is it hard to work with, whats the solidity?
> *


Its kinda hard to work with. I messed up twice before I got those handlebars right. Its easy to fuck up. The handle bars are just for show. They flex really easy but wont break.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 08:59 AM~6115547
> *Go to Ace Hardware!  I've seen them selling twisted plexiglass stock rods that you can bend and shape yourself.
> *


ya thats if you know what youre doing  and just ask raul ? :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 09:01 AM~6115559
> *I made that. Its lalove's and I dont think hes using it anymore.
> *


i will for a little bit i love those things !!! seriusly no one else has them at all  and my seat post that thing is awesome too plus the sissy bar !! THANKS RAUL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 6 2006, 11:48 AM~6116538
> *i will for a little bit i love those things !!! seriusly no one else has them at all   and my seat post that thing is awesome too plus the sissy bar !! THANKS RAUL !!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 08:59 AM~6115547
> *Go to Ace Hardware!  I've seen them selling twisted plexiglass stock rods that you can bend and shape yourself.
> *


damn, my ace hardware sucks then....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2006, 04:53 AM~6122062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 07:00 AM~6122574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I like about that pic is that its the side that you never see.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I went to a Sacramento Monarchs game last night. It was the championship game and they lost.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 08:02 PM~6115570
> *Well, I was thinking of doing a steering wheel, or even a scissor lift.
> *


They sell the square twisted plexi stock at Ace. You can cut and bend it to whatever. I dont remember how much it was though, I just remember seeing that and regular square stock one there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 06:49 PM~6085455
> *YOU MEAN LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Cortez engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2006, 09:34 AM~6123063
> *:roflmao:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know whats wrong with Noe today.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 7 2006, 10:45 AM~6123149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got to go guys, i'll try to be back later


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2006, 07:48 PM~6123170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i got to go guys I just pissed in my pants, i'll try to be back later
> *



:ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 09:47 AM~6123162
> *I dont know whats wrong with Noe today.
> *


I THINK HES SNIFFING PAINT AGAIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 08:01 PM~6123207
> *I THINK HES SNIFFING PAINT AGAIN
> *


x10


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm doubtful about being able to get this thing going without breaking something...


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Now HERE'S a LOWrider


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Sep 7 2006, 04:18 PM~6125440
> *Now HERE'S a LOWrider
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Sep 7 2006, 02:14 PM~6125393
> *I'm doubtful about being able to get this thing going without breaking something...
> 
> 
> ...


but he will look cool standing next to it


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Sep 7 2006, 05:18 PM~6125440
> *Now HERE'S a LOWrider
> 
> 
> ...


FIRST OFF..YOU GOTTA HAVE SHORT ASS TYRANNOSAURUS ARMS TO RIDE IT.
NEXT, THERE'S NO STEERING :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 7 2006, 06:26 PM~6126765
> *FIRST OFF..YOU GOTTA HAVE SHORT ASS TYRANNOSAURUS ARMS TO RIDE IT.
> NEXT, THERE'S NO STEERING :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for the post
and lamo for the fuken avitar


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 09:27 PM~6127167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for the post
> and lamo for the fuken avitar
> *


KID WAS GETTIN ON MY NERVES ALL NIGHT.
KEPT TELLING HER MOMMA THAT I WAS GOING TO HIT HER.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that right there is a clasic pic of child abuse lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BIKE THREAD POST WHORES :biggrin: 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
DownLow64 Jul 2006 402 148 1.95% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 37,600 129 1.70% 
August Dec 2003 18,277 125 1.64% 
TonyO Apr 2002 12,738 89 1.17% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 7,917 79 1.04% 
sickst3 Nov 2005 4,838 79 1.04% 
abel Nov 2005 1,865 74 0.97% 
Regal King Mar 2006 4,738 60 0.79% 
gizmo1 Jul 2005 2,843 58 0.76% 
socios b.c. prez  Sep 2003 13,792 57 0.75%


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DAMN MY FIRST TIME WHORING THE BIKE TOPIC AND I MADE TOP 10
WOW


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

THATS COOL


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i BEAT RAUL BY 1 POST>>>>>>>>>>>YAHHHHHUUUHHHHH


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

THATS TIGHT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

BUT WERE IS EVERY1 AT NOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 07:07 PM~6127395
> *BIKE THREAD POST WHORES :biggrin:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


 :0


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 7 2006, 05:26 PM~6126765
> *FIRST OFF..YOU GOTTA HAVE SHORT ASS TYRANNOSAURUS ARMS TO RIDE IT.
> NEXT, THERE'S NO STEERING :uh:
> *


i think thats a steering arm on the left side of the frame connecting to the forks


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 7 2006, 06:26 PM~6126765
> *FIRST OFF..YOU GOTTA HAVE SHORT ASS TYRANNOSAURUS ARMS TO RIDE IT.
> NEXT, THERE'S NO STEERING :uh:
> *


Dude, you don't need to steer. You just kinda lean to the side, while jumpin' up and down.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 7 2006, 10:58 AM~6123196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna start being nice to you tony, but :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FROM LEFT TO RIGHT...........

CASPER 805, SIC713, LIL CRIMINAL, BILLY


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 05:39 PM~6133542
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT...........
> 
> CASPER 805, SIC713, LIL CRIMINAL, BILLY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwhaaaaaaaaaahaha sic is a blood


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 05:39 PM~6133542
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT...........
> 
> CASPER 805, SIC713, LIL CRIMINAL, BILLY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  THOSE WAS THE DAYS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCKIN CASPER!!!!AHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

ha, hois rear wheel has a FlatBWAHAHAHAHHAAHH


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 8 2006, 08:58 PM~6134927
> *ha, hois rear wheel has a FlatBWAHAHAHAHHAAHH
> *


GOD DAM IT CRI INAL FIX YOUR DAM TIRE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 05:39 PM~6133542
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT...........
> 
> CASPER 805, SIC713, LIL CRIMINAL, BILLY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:01 PM~6134952
> *GOD DAM IT CRI INAL FIX YOUR DAM TIRE
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2006, 09:16 PM~6135031
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


TYPO :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats pretty random...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## DripLOW (Aug 9, 2006)

From NY...Still ordering stuff for her, lol


----------



## DripLOW (Aug 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## DripLOW (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 10 2006, 07:30 AM~6141412
> *
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry:   :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:0 im hit ............................you bastered.............. :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got your back :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

there a norputo his wearing red billy lets smoke him....... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 10 2006, 10:42 AM~6141905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 10 2006, 09:43 AM~6141914
> *there a norputo his wearing red billy lets smoke him....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


WHERE IS HE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:around: i got shot i think iam going to die :angel: i have pasted


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hahahah billys queer ass got smoked........


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

----------------- Bulletin Message -----------------
From: <a href='http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=18661632'>WAT IT DO,ITS TONY</a>
Date: Sep 10, 2006 2:28 AM

<center>


































































































































































































































































































</center>


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 06:39 PM~6133542
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT...........
> 
> CASPER 805, SIC713, LIL CRIMINAL, BILLY
> ...


that is truly a classic :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 10 2006, 11:21 AM~6142361
> *that is truly a classic :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 10 2006, 12:30 PM~6142402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 04:36 PM~6143743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

